# Team #6 - Six Shooters



## 12-Ringer

Welcome to the 19th Annual AT Deer Contest!
Below is your team for the 2022-2023 season. These contests are designed for everyone to have fun and not take things too seriously. Let's all have a safe and successful season! Use this thread for discussion purposes, sharing trail cam pictures, etc. amongst your team members. After your team has a majority on a team name, have one member of your team post the team name in the Team Name thread. 

Remember the 4 S's = Shoot Straight, Stay Safe
Good luck everyone
Joe


.BuckHunt.6​arrow1796​BOE_Hunter6​buckbuster316​Daddymac6​EyesOfDeath6​Gparis6​gypsy rover26​Kroach6​Maxemus6​outdooorsman36​PMBRIGGS6​Texrider12126​tkthehun6​wolfman6​


----------



## Daddymac

Daddymac checking in


----------



## Gparis

Gparis checking in.


----------



## BOE_Hunter

This is BOE_Hunter (Barry) from Minnesota checking in. Will be a very different season for me. I’m getting back into coaching high school football after an extended time say from it. Weekends will be busy until mid-October.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## PMBRIGGS

Pete checking in from Central Arkansas. Counting down the days until the season starts.
I know we just got going on this but does anyone have any ideas for a team name?


----------



## Gparis

PMBRIGGS said:


> Pete checking in from Central Arkansas. Counting down the days until the season starts.
> I know we just got going on this but does anyone have any ideas for a team name?


Doesn’t much matter to me Pete, maybe somebody will come up with a goodun. I’m not far from you Northeast Louisiana.


----------



## PMBRIGGS

Someone will. I have faith. Gparis you aren't that far at all. Anything less than a days drive is close.


----------



## Gparis

PMBRIGGS said:


> Someone will. I have faith. Gparis you aren't that far at all. Anything less than a days drive is close.


Yeah, bout 3 hours from Little Rock.


----------



## PMBRIGGS

Gparis said:


> Yeah, bout 3 hours from Little Rock.


I'm just 25 minutes north of Little Rock


----------



## Gparis

PMBRIGGS said:


> I'm just 25 minutes north of Little Rock


I bought a trailer up there close to to you last year from Dakota Trailers at Beebee


----------



## PMBRIGGS

Gparis said:


> I bought a trailer up there close to to you last year from Dakota Trailers at Beebee


That's 45 minutes straight east of me. I'm in Mayflower. Got a couple buddies I work with that live in Beebee.


----------



## Gparis

I


PMBRIGGS said:


> That's 45 minutes straight east of me. I'm in Mayflower. Got a couple buddies I work with that live in Beebee.


I know where that is 😂, We just finished laying a pipeline in Conway a few weeks ago.


----------



## PMBRIGGS

I know where that is 😂, We just finished laying a pipeline in Conway a few weeks ago.
[/QUOTE]
That's cool. Conway is a great town. This area is growing like crazy too so you'll probably be back before long.


----------



## Gparis

PMBRIGGS said:


> I know where that is 😂, We just finished laying a pipeline in Conway a few weeks ago.


That's cool. Conway is a great town. This area is growing like crazy too so you'll probably be back before long.
[/QUOTE]
Will be back Monday morning in Little Rock, the gas company got a bunch of dig up and relays. I’m a third party Chief Inspector. I figure I’ll be there awhile, I’ve worked in Arkansa for 12 years from Bald Knob to Eldorado.


----------



## PMBRIGGS

Sounds like you'll be here awhile. At least it's not a bad drive to get up here. That's quite the range too.


----------



## Gparis

PMBRIGGS said:


> Sounds like you'll be here awhile. At least it's not a bad drive to get up here. That's quite the range too.


It’s not bad, I have my camper in Maumelle. We’ve been working 5 days a week and I go home on the weekends. I’m going to Pike County Illinois November 4 through the 9th. I’m looking forward to that trip.


----------



## PMBRIGGS

Gparis said:


> It’s not bad, I have my camper in Maumelle. We’ve been working 5 days a week and I go home on the weekends. I’m going to Pike County Illinois November 4 through the 9th. I’m looking forward to that trip.


Maumelle is like 10 minutes from my house. I used to do contract aircraft cabinet work so I know how it is working out of town. It's great that you get to go home on the weekends. Pike county in the rut sounds like a great trip. I'm heading to North Central Indiana the last week of October. My brother lives up there and we have a lease that's not far from his place.


----------



## PMBRIGGS

Are you going with an outfitter or diy?


----------



## Gparis

PMBRIGGS said:


> Are you going with an outfitter or diy?


5 Seasons Outfitter


----------



## PMBRIGGS

Let me know if they're a good fit. I'm definitely interested in going to southern Illinois one of these years and finding somewhere to walk in and hunt there is impossible any more.


----------



## Gparis

PMBRIGGS said:


> Let me know if they're a good fit. I'm definitely interested in going to southern Illinois one of these years and finding somewhere to walk in and hunt there is impossible any more.


I’ll do it, they’ve got some hammers on their website and instagram page from this summer. It looks foods so far. 2020 Illinois buck from another place.


----------



## PMBRIGGS

Gparis said:


> I’ll do it, they’ve got some hammers on their website and instagram page from this summer. It looks foods so far. 2020 Illinois buck from another place.


That's a stud there! Congrats! Makes me want to book a trip today.


----------



## Maxemus

Hello everyone


----------



## arrow179

Checking in from central Ohio! Anybody got any decent bucks on camera yet?


----------



## Gparis

arrow179 said:


> Checking in from central Ohio! Anybody got any decent bucks on camera yet?


I’m setting out cameras today and tomorrow, running a little behind this year. I should have some good ones this year. I hunt on the Mississippi River close to Vicksburg.


----------



## arrow179

Any team name ideas? 

Killer Sixes
Six forms of Stealth 

I know it doesn’t have to have our team # in it but just trying to come with some ideas.


----------



## Gparis

arrow179 said:


> Any team name ideas?
> 
> Killer Sixes
> Six forms of Stealth
> 
> I know it doesn’t have to have our team # in it but just trying to come with some ideas.


Deer Team Six, all good ones


----------



## arrow179

I typically don’t post much but I’m sitting in the house sick today and my cameras have been busy the last week or so. Got some decent ones - nothing giant yet. A couple 8’s pushing 140” and a nice 11pt that will probably be in the 150’s.

I’ve got 4 cameras running and 2 more to move to new locations this week. Hoping to get a good handle on the inventory for this year.


----------



## PMBRIGGS

Those all sound like good names to me


----------



## Gparis

arrow179 said:


> I typically don’t post much but I’m sitting in the house sick today and my cameras have been busy the last week or so. Got some decent ones - nothing giant yet. A couple 8’s pushing 140” and a nice 11pt that will probably be in the 150’s.
> 
> I’ve got 4 cameras running and 2 more to move to new locations this week. Hoping to get a good handle on the inventory for this year.


Hope you feel better soon, I just got over a case of the Rona, it was pretty rough.


----------



## PMBRIGGS

Have my cameras out but so far just a couple of basket rack 8's and a bunch of does.


----------



## Daddymac

Hey guys, six of us have checked so far and because they are not sure about replacements I wanted to make sure everyone knows to check in. 
I just sent a PM to everyone that has not checked in with the exception of "wolfman" I got a message stating that I could not start a conversation with him.
The following is what I sent.

Hello all, you have been placed on team #6 for the Archery Talk 22-23 season deer contest, please go to league play and check in on the team #6 thread before August 15th.
If you have not checked in by the 15th you will be replaced, if they have a replacement , if not the team will be short.

After you check in, keep up to date through the team thread, if you have not done this in the past it is a great way to get to know a little about your teammates and do a little team building.

Thank you and welcome to the team.
Stephen


----------



## EyesOfDeath

Eyes of Death, checking in. I hunt the state of Georgia. May venture out of state once or twice during the season. 

Nice to meet y’all.


----------



## Kroach

Here checking in from NE Indiana. Have places to hunt here and a trip to Southern Missouri planned and possibly Ohio also


----------



## Kroach




----------



## BOE_Hunter

Ernie—it’s good to be teammates once again. Can’t wait to hear about the newest farm projects you have going!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## wolfmann

Hi guys Kyle here checking in from Iowa. It’s good to see so many of you guys are excited for the contest. Have a few descent bucks on one of the farms I hunt, I’m going to go hang some cameras at the other farm as soon as I finish this message.
Six shooters is another idea for a team name.


----------



## Texrider1212

Hello, name is Stephan checking in from Texas 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## outdoorsman3

Checking in! Name is Ben and I am in western Kentucky. I’ll post more in the next week, i think it’s gonna be a great season! I was part of the winning team a few years back and I’d like to get the belt back! Let’s do this fellas!


----------



## Gparis

outdoorsman3 said:


> Checking in! Name is Ben and I am in western Kentucky. I’ll post more in the next week, i think it’s gonna be a great season! I was part of the winning team a few years back and I’d like to get the belt back! Let’s do this fellas!


Let’s do it, it looks like we’re spread out in some pretty good places.


----------



## Gparis

Guys I’d like to nominate Daddymac as our team leader as it seems he was the only smart enough to contact the team members that hadn’t shown up yet. 😂 All jokes aside I think he’s the man for the job if he’ll have it.


----------



## PMBRIGGS

outdoorsman3 said:


> Checking in! Name is Ben and I am in western Kentucky. I’ll post more in the next week, i think it’s gonna be a great season! I was part of the winning team a few years back and I’d like to get the belt back! Let’s do this fellas!


Strike first! Strike hard! No mercy! Lol


----------



## Texrider1212

Sounds good to me, he’s the only reason I knew to check in. I’m probably the weak link of the group, just so y’all know. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Gparis

Texrider1212 said:


> Sounds good to me, he’s the only reason I knew to check in. I’m probably the weak link of the group, just so y’all know.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Youll probably kill the biggest out of us all, good luck!!


----------



## wolfmann

Texrider1212 said:


> Sounds good to me, he’s the only reason I knew to check in. I’m probably the weak link of the group, just so y’all know.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


As long as your participating your not the weak link. Hopefully a bunch of us can get 2 deer does are a very important part of a winning team.


----------



## Daddymac

Gparis said:


> Guys I’d like to nominate Daddymac as our team leader as it seems he was the only smart enough to contact the team members that hadn’t shown up yet. 😂 All jokes aside I think he’s the man for the job if he’ll have it.


Not smart, just a little experience in that department. The first time I participated in the contest someone on the team had to send me a PM to check in because I did not know what I was supposed to do.

Yes, it would be a privilege to represent everyone on the team.
Thank you.


----------



## Gparis

Daddymac said:


> Not smart, just a little experience in that department. The first time I participated in the contest someone on the team had to send me a PM to check in because I did not know what I was supposed to do.
> 
> Yes, it would be a privilege to represent everyone on the team.
> Thank you.


You bet!!


----------



## Daddymac

wolfmann said:


> As long as your participating your not the weak link. Hopefully a bunch of us can get 2 deer does are a very important part of a winning team.


This is correct, if the law allows and everyone kills two doe thats 1,500 points. If everyone can kill one doe and a 100 inch buck that's 2,250 points and would put us in serious contention for the #1 slot.
Having everyone participate and post up some kills is the key.


----------



## Daddymac

We have three that have not checked in, I will try and reach them Monday


----------



## Gparis

Daddymac said:


> This is correct, if the law allows and everyone kills two doe thats 1,500 points. If everyone can kill one doe and a 100 inch buck that's 2,250 points and would put us in serious contention for the #1 slot.
> Having everyone participate and post up some kills is the key.


Well give ‘em a run for the money. I’ve got a trip to Pike county Illinois November 4-9 and if I can’t get it done there I usually get it done at our club. Fortunately our rut starts around Christmas and trickles through January.


----------



## PMBRIGGS

Daddymac said:


> This is correct, if the law allows and everyone kills two doe thats 1,500 points. If everyone can kill one doe and a 100 inch buck that's 2,250 points and would put us in serious contention for the #1 slot.
> Having everyone participate and post up some kills is the key.


Participation is key. I'm heading to IN the last week of October and have a good chance to get it done there. I definitely get chances at a lot of doe on our property in AR. I really hope we get that top spot! Good luck everyone!


----------



## Daddymac

Gparis said:


> Well give ‘em a run for the money. I’ve got a trip to Pike county Illinois November 4-9 and if I can’t get it done there I usually get it done at our club. Fortunately our rut starts around Christmas and trickles through January.


Im in east central MS, and our best buck hunting is from Christmas until the end of January, I usually kill my best bucks in the last two weeks of January. The season opens here October 1, I plan on stacking up a few doe right off the bat, and I am retiring the week before Christmas so I should be able to get some seat time in the stand during prime time.


----------



## Kroach

PMBRIGGS said:


> Participation is key. I'm heading to IN the last week of October and have a good chance to get it done there. I definitely get chances at a lot of doe on our property in AR. I really hope we get that top spot! Good luck everyone!


What part of IN?


----------



## outdoorsman3

Trail cams out today! sorry for the short posts, been busy out here but I’ll drop a good one about my season expectations soon!


----------



## Gparis

Daddymac said:


> Im in east central MS, and our best buck hunting is from Christmas until the end of January, I usually kill my best bucks in the last two weeks of January. The season opens here October 1, I plan on stacking up a few doe right off the bat, and I am retiring the week before Christmas so I should be able to get some seat time in the stand during prime time.


Nice, I’m not too far from you NE Louisiana, I hunt close to Vicksburg on the river.


----------



## PMBRIGGS

Kroach said:


> What part of IN?


Anderson/Edgewood area.


----------



## Kroach

PMBRIGGS said:


> Anderson/Edgewood area.


Good luck there. Haven't hunt that area. But hunt mostly in the NE part of Indiana. Have hunted in the Hoosier National Forest also. Will probably get to the hoosier for a quick 4 day trip this year also.


----------



## PMBRIGGS

Thanks. It's our second year on the property we lease and are getting it figured out. I only had 4 days on it last year and found the deer on day 3 1/2. It was the first week in November and it got hot that week and they were hardly moving. Saw deer but not one to put a tag on.


----------



## wolfmann

It seems like most of you guys are pretty active on here but incase we have any new guys or team members who don't get on the forum often I will offer a tip. If you click follow on the top of this thread you can check a box to receive emails when someone makes a post. They have it setup so you will only receive one email until you visit the site even if there are multiple posts. It works pretty slick for me.


----------



## buckbuster31

Here checking in. I was out of town the last few days but here!


----------



## Daddymac

buckbuster31 said:


> Here checking in. I was out of town the last few days but here!


Welcome to the team.


----------



## Daddymac

Hey all, wanted to post an update on the team. We had another member check in today and that leaves us three short, I know I said three the other day but apparently, I cannot count to four. 
I am posting a list of team members and the names in red are the guys that have not checked in, if you see them around the boards please hit them up to check in. 

1. .BuckHunt.
2. arrow179
3. BOE_Hunter
4. buckbuster31
5. Daddymac
6. EyesOfDeath
7. Gparis
8. gypsy rover2
9. Kroach
10. Maxemus
11. outdooorsman3
12. PMBRIGGS
13. Texrider1212
14. tkthehun
15. wolfmann

I have already checked on what to do about replacements and Joe did not paint a rosy picture, so we just need to keep our fingers crossed that everyone checks in. We still have a week so I'm not going to sweat it too much for now.
If you need to reach out to me send me a PM, I am on the boards fairly regularly.


----------



## outdoorsman3

Alright fellas i finally have a chance to sit down and make a post. I just moved out to western Kentucky for a new job, which just so happens to be the foreman of a large public hunting area! I spend my days managing the 11000 acres to create the best wildlife habitat possible. Needless to say I truly landed a dream job (minus the state pay)! I think this season is going to be pretty awesome considering I spend my days out scouting all day while I do my work. 2 does should be automatic for me and i will be grinding hard for my first Kentucky buck!

I am cool with any time name, I’ll throw out a few for discussion as well for the hell of it: The Slick Sixes, the Sixth Sense, 6x6


----------



## outdoorsman3

If there are any waterfowlers in here, you’ll appreciate this picture from this morning. One of the neat parts of my job,


----------



## Gparis

outdoorsman3 said:


> If there are any waterfowlers in here, you’ll appreciate this picture from this morning. One of the neat parts of my job,


Duck hunting a little bit, there’s a hybrid mounted under the buck on the left.


----------



## Texrider1212

Those are some nice mounts. 

Unfortunately I mainly have public land to hunt and it hasn’t been easy. Only got one doe last year but it got 50 points. Hopefully I can get drawn for corp land again and get one of the bucks that I saw. But I won’t give up on it. Going into season 4 of my hunting career and it seems to get better every year so far. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## BOE_Hunter

I contacted .buckhunt. He and I actually hunt neighboring farms in central MN.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## outdoorsman3

Gparis said:


> Duck hunting a little bit, there’s a hybrid mounted under the buck on the left.


nice bunch of green heads! Good bucks too!


----------



## outdoorsman3

what are you fellas shooting for broadheads this year? Usually I have all my gear ready but I can not for the life of me decide what broadheads I want to shoot. I did decide I want to shoot fixed though.


----------



## PMBRIGGS

I'm shooting Sevr 1.5Ti and afflictor k2 hybrids. When I shoot fixed heads I shoot the QAD exodus. Best fixed replaceable blade head out there as far as I'm concerned. I have six but have only ever used one on deer and I've shot 3 with it. Never needs to be put up. Touch up the blades and back in the quiver it goes.


----------



## PMBRIGGS

☝


outdoorsman3 said:


> what are you fellas shooting for broadheads this year? Usually I have all my gear ready but I can not for the life of me decide what broadheads I want to shoot. I did decide I want to shoot fixed though.


----------



## .BuckHunt.

Sorry I'm late checking in guys (thanks for the reminder text Barry!).

My name is Ben and I'll primarily be hunting nw MN, some in Central mn and possibly ND if I can find the time. Usually good for a doe right away abs possibly another later on. Been a couple years since a harvested a buck with my bow, so maybe this will be my year [emoji849]


----------



## Gparis

outdoorsman3 said:


> nice bunch of green heads! Good bucks too!


Thanks, hopefully it’ll be another good season this year.


----------



## BOE_Hunter

PMBRIGGS said:


> I'm shooting Sevr 1.5Ti and afflictor k2 hybrids. When I shoot fixed heads I shoot the QAD exodus. Best fixed replaceable blade head out there as far as I'm concerned. I have six but have only ever used one on deer and I've shot 3 with it. Never needs to be put up. Touch up the blades and back in the quiver it goes.


Grim Reapers for years now. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## PMBRIGGS

.BuckHunt. said:


> Sorry I'm late checking in guys (thanks for the reminder text Barry!).
> 
> My name is Ben and I'll primarily be hunting nw MN, some in Central mn and possibly ND if I can find the time. Usually good for a doe right away abs possibly another later on. Been a couple years since a harvested a buck with my bow, so maybe this will be my year [emoji849]


Been a couple years since I stuck a buck with my bow too. I'm always optimistic that the next deer is going to be a shooter. I hope we both have our year.


----------



## outdoorsman3

I’m in the same boat as you guys as well. i missed a big buck on Halloween last season, I walked in to hunt the evening and got there WAY early, at noon, and wouldn’t you know it, there was a 135” class buck under my stand in the bean field  I hunkered down and grunted at him, he walked right towards the grunt but started angling, I got drawn and let a 45 yard shot go but he spun around and dodged the arrow. this is the year for us!


----------



## Daddymac

outdoorsman3 said:


> what are you fellas shooting for broadheads this year? Usually I have all my gear ready but I can not for the life of me decide what broadheads I want to shoot. I did decide I want to shoot fixed though.


I have used the Slick Trick Magnum for several years now, they fly good for me and I have killed a truck load of deer with them.


----------



## Gparis

outdoorsman3 said:


> what are you fellas shooting for broadheads this year? Usually I have all my gear ready but I can not for the life of me decide what broadheads I want to shoot. I did decide I want to shoot fixed though.


I’ve been shooting the Wasp Hammer SST 100 grain for years, never had any reason to change.


----------



## outdoorsman3

All of you guys have dropped some good suggestions! It’s ironic right after I posted that I stumbled upon EXACTLY what I was looking for in a broadhead and I just pulled the trigger on them cause I’m sick of going back and forth! Ended up getting the Tooth of the Arrow 150 grain xl solid head. I wanted a one piece head that was made in USA that didn’t cost 40 dollars a head and after seeing the slug holes these things made, I was sold


----------



## Texrider1212

I’ve got of a mixture of mechanical and fixed, reapers, clever, bone, b3 exoskeleton, and sevr. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## tkthehun

TK checking in from Southern Missouri! Sorry about the delay. Got the thread subscribed, to keep up with messages. 

Sent from my SM-S908U using Tapatalk


----------



## tkthehun

Just wanted to introduce myself. Been in the bow game for the past 6 years. Hardcore bow hunter, daily tinkerer with any aspects of bow hunting. Bows, broadheads, releases etc. The addiction is real, but at least it is a healthy one. ( Just not for the wallet). 
I will be shooting an Rx7Ultra this year, first with a Hoyt. Have been Mathews and Elite until I shot that bad boy. 
I always tinker with broadheads and arrows, but usually go back to the tried and true GoldTip Hunters. And as far as broadheads, well just have to ask me first day of the season. I have 31.5" draw, and shoot around 550 grains, depending on the setup. I had really good luck with Killzones in the past, and usually go back to it. But trying out Magnus Stinger 4 blades, Afflictor K2 Fixed and Kudupoint. Had good kills with the QAD Exodus as far as a trusted fixed head. 
I usually take 5 to 7 does, and kill both of the allowed bucks here in Missouri. Freezer just went empty, so I am pumped and ready.
I take great pride in everything I do, and will try to post updates regularly. Best of luck to us all this upcoming season. 
As far as team names, I am good with whatever. I do however have a few suggestions.

6 in the quiver
Half dozen holler
Thanks guys, looking forward to this season!























Sent from my SM-S908U using Tapatalk


----------



## Daddymac

tkthehun said:


> TK checking in from Southern Missouri! Sorry about the delay. Got the thread subscribed, to keep up with messages.
> 
> Sent from my SM-S908U using Tapatalk


Welcome to the team.


----------



## Daddymac

Things are shaping up for the team, fourteen have checked in so we are down only one at this time and we have a few more days to check-in.
If for some reason the last person does not check in I will ask Joe for a replacement, if we cannot get a replacement I plan on asking if he will amend the rules to allow one of us, or all of us as a team to at least add two does in the vacant slot.
I am hunting for a sick friend that can no longer hunt for himself and my doe murder rate is pretty high, I could have posted five last year.

We need to come up with a name for the team, so later today I will post all of the suggestions and we can add to them and take a vote, I am very open to almost anything. I would like to have a team name before the check-in deadline.

Thanks
Stephen


----------



## Daddymac

Why wait?
These are the name suggestions so far.

*Killer Sixes
Six Forms of Stealth
Deer Team Six
Six Shooters
The Slick Sixes
The Sixth Sense
6 X 6
6 in the Quiver
Half Dozen Holler*

I like them all, but for some reason, "*Deer Team Six*" just stands out to me.
Post up any suggestions, I am open.

If you would like to reflect on the times we are living in our name could be, "We are team #six but we identify as team #1"


----------



## wolfmann

outdoorsman3 said:


> what are you fellas shooting for broadheads this year? Usually I have all my gear ready but I can not for the life of me decide what broadheads I want to shoot. I did decide I want to shoot fixed though.


I was a fixed guy until two years ago when I couldn't find 125 grain fixed I was forced to try mechanical. g5 dead meat Over the last two years I have arrowed 9 deer with them and I was able to watch all but one die. The one I didn't see go down was 151" eight pointer and he was within 100 yard of my stand. Those broad heads are just devastating .


----------



## BOE_Hunter

I like Six Shooters and Deer Team Six.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Texrider1212

Deer team six got a chuckle out of me. That’s my vote


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## wolfmann

Deer team six has been used the last few years and has yet to be a champion. I vote for either six shooters or six in the quiver


----------



## PMBRIGGS

Six in the Quiver is my vote


----------



## Gparis

wolfmann said:


> Deer team six has been used the last few years and has yet to be a champion. I vote for either six shooters or six in the quiver


I didn’t realize that when I recommended it. All of the names were good and I’ll be happy with any of them.


----------



## outdoorsman3

I like six shooters, deer team six has been used a bunch I think, the 3 peat champs had a name very similar to it, I think they were 16 but still did the seal team idea. However I am not picky and am down for any of them


----------



## outdoorsman3

On that note, I got a BRUISER on camera  If I wasn’t excited enough before today, now I’m REALLY excited


----------



## EyesOfDeath

I know I’m good for two does lol


----------



## Gparis

The outfitter I’m going to in Illinois sent the pics, maybe I’ll get lucky!!


----------



## PMBRIGGS

Gparis said:


> The outfitter I’m going to in Illinois sent the pics, maybe I’ll get lucky!!


That's a couple bruisers! Good luck!


----------



## Daddymac

So far we have 

Deer Team 6 - 3 votes
Six Shooters - 3 votes
6 in the Quiver - 2 votes

I looked at team names from last year back to the 14-15 season contest and I did not see a Deer Team anything. I did see a Dream Team and outdoorsman3 is correct that the champs for the last three years have used Kill Team 1-6 as a play on Seal Team 6. 
Because we are going to de-throne them I think staying away from a similar name is a good idea, I am good with Six Shooters.

I will let it ride until the weekend and unless there is an overwhelming change of votes we will be the Six Shooters.


----------



## Texrider1212

I’m good with six shooters as well. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## wolfmann

I like the confidence this team has!


----------



## gypsy rover2

Checking in!


----------



## wolfmann

gypsy rover2 said:


> Checking in!


Welcome to the team. What part of the country do you call home?


----------



## Daddymac

gypsy rover2 said:


> Checking in!


Welcome to the team.


----------



## Daddymac

Everyone has checked in and we have a full roster! I will let Joe know and go ahead with the team name "Six Shooters".

I will post general info in our team thread and send PMs for anything important.

I am getting more excited about deer season every day, got all of my stands and equipment to hang them organized and ready to go, and bought a boat load of AA Energizer Ultimate Lithium batteries.
Our season runs from Oct 1st through Jan 31st and I will bow hunt 99% of the season, I carried a gun for one afternoon hunt last season. 

I will post up some pics of gear and stand set-ups soon.


----------



## EyesOfDeath

Our season is from September 10th until January 8th. Ten does and two bucks.

This guy just showed up


----------



## Gparis

Daddymac said:


> Everyone has checked in and we have a full roster! I will let Joe know and go ahead with the team name "Six Shooters".
> 
> I will post general info in our team thread and send PMs for anything important.
> 
> I am getting more excited about deer season every day, got all of my stands and equipment to hang them organized and ready to go, and bought a boat load of AA Energizer Ultimate Lithium batteries.
> Our season runs from Oct 1st through Jan 31st and I will bow hunt 99% of the season, I carried a gun for one afternoon hunt last season.
> 
> I will post up some pics of gear and stand set-ups soon.


Yeah, I had a mini stroke yesterday when I bought the lithium batteries for 8 cell cams. Our season is also October 1st thru January 31st and I bowhunt the whole season. We’re allowed 3 bucks and 3 does, I usually don’t take 3 bucks but I usually get at least 1 good one.


----------



## PMBRIGGS

Our runs from the 24th of September to February 28th. We can get 2 bucks and 3 does or 5 does with a bow. I'm usually good for a few doe at least. 
I'm really excited for this year as well. I'm getting tons of pics of doe so the bucks are around. Just need to get down in the bottoms where they are. I try to stay out until it's time to hunt so I'll be moving cameras soon to try and get an inventory.


----------



## PMBRIGGS

Just got these from my mid-day camera dump. Nothing huge but fun to look at


----------



## Gparis

PMBRIGGS said:


> View attachment 7675264
> View attachment 7675265
> 
> Just got these from my mid-day camera dump. Nothing huge but fun to look at


 Nice bucks, I saw a good one by 430 bridge this morning.


----------



## PMBRIGGS

Gparis said:


> Nice bucks, I saw a good one by 430 bridge this morning.


I wish Maumelle and North Little Rock would open up for the urban hunt program here. There are some big bucks running around Maumelle and Burns Park.


----------



## EyesOfDeath

These are hanging around the backyard. We are allowed to archery urban hunt, hopefully they will keep coming around


----------



## Daddymac

EyesOfDeath said:


> These are hanging around the backyard. We are allowed to archery urban hunt, hopefully they will keep coming around


Is that the Augusta National in the background?


----------



## EyesOfDeath

Daddymac said:


> Is that the Augusta National in the background?


No, just the neighborhood golf course in Gainesville Ga


----------



## Gparis

Do bears score 😂, We are infested with bears and no season yet, supposedly next year they’re gonna give us a limited draw.


----------



## arrow179

I was able to move a stand today and refreshed a couple mineral sites on a farm I bought last year. Hoping for some success on this new property. I hunted it late bow season a couple times with a friend and saw 18 bucks and 22 does (there were a minimum of 40 deer total but hard to count them all 😆) in the bean field at one time so there’s plenty of deer in the area!


----------



## wolfmann

Gparis said:


> Do bears score 😂, We are infested with bears and no season yet, supposedly next year they’re gonna give us a limited draw.


I bet the day one tries to join you in the stand season will be open.


----------



## BOE_Hunter

My season just got a bit more interesting. Although what usually happens is that I get these guys on cam in the early fall and they disappear into the woods to my north come bow season. About the only chance you have is on opening weekend.


----------



## PMBRIGGS

BOE_Hunter said:


> My season just got a bit more interesting. Although what usually happens is that I get these guys on cam in the early fall and they disappear into the woods to my north come bow season. About the only chance you have is on opening weekend.
> View attachment 7676428


About then is that pesky pattern shift. Makes all those amazing trail cam pics from the summer feel like the old bait and switch lol.


----------



## outdoorsman3

BOE_Hunter said:


> My season just got a bit more interesting. Although what usually happens is that I get these guys on cam in the early fall and they disappear into the woods to my north come bow season. About the only chance you have is on opening weekend.


That’s a dandy!


----------



## outdoorsman3

Not the best pic but this is the top deer on my list so far!


----------



## Daddymac

Have checked all the specs on the Vertix and everything looks good, did some shooting this afternoon, not so good. Did not shoot much this summer, busy with work and life in general, but I have seven weeks to tune me up, the bow is doing its part I just need to do mine.


----------



## Gparis

Here’s a shot from 40, 50 and 60. Im dialed in pretty good with the V3X 29.


----------



## EyesOfDeath

Gparis said:


> Here’s a shot from 40, 50 and 60. Im dialed in pretty good with the V3X 29.


That’s some nice work there!


----------



## outdoorsman3

Nice shooting! I did some shooting today and did pretty well. I waiting on my new arrows to get here next week to dial in my broadheads, 3 weeks from today I could be hunting! Let’s hope for a cool weather September!


----------



## Gparis

outdoorsman3 said:


> Nice shooting! I did some shooting today and did pretty well. I waiting on my new arrows to get here next week to dial in my broadheads, 3 weeks from today I could be hunting! Let’s hope for a cool weather September!


Thanks, I’m gonna sling a few broadheads this afternoon as well.


----------



## Gparis

Anybody else need a quiver like Uncle Ted besides me?? Just kidding, shot these today, all flew good but I was really surprised at the accuracy of the Rad Rival HPV(second from the left) it shot lights out to 90. I have a few more to shoot tomorrow, the addiction is real 😂.L to r Rage Trypan, Rad Rival HPV, Wasp Jackhammer, Grim Reaper 1 3/8, Wasp Hammer SST and Simmons Mako.


----------



## Daddymac

Gparis said:


> Here’s a shot from 40, 50 and 60. Im dialed in pretty good with the V3X 29.


That is what I like to call a dead deer.


----------



## Daddymac

Got a new practice stand up today and will be moving the targets tomorrow.
Will try to post up some pics.


----------



## PMBRIGGS

I'm going to be out shooting broadheads tomorrow. Been getting all my camo washed up and my pack organized. Been a chore since I was lazy at the end of last season and just stuffed it into my totes and duffel bags.


----------



## arrow179

Not really what I want to see on my camera…(time is wrong - that camera has never been able to show the correct time - always off by like 9hrs)









Much better 😉


----------



## Texrider1212

This is what I’m working with this year 



















Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## arrow179

Hmmm I think you need therapy 😆


----------



## Texrider1212

I would have to agree. I have another Quivilizer to go with those









It’s because something of a hobby or obsession. Kinda like puppies. Just add a 5th to the group. Plan on training her and another to track.










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Gparis

Texrider1212 said:


> This is what I’m working with this year
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


We must be kin 😂


----------



## Texrider1212

[emoji1787] 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Daddymac

Just love the GSP one of the best all around upland dogs out there.


----------



## PMBRIGGS

I think you two might need some counseling. Lol.


----------



## PMBRIGGS

This is my blood tracker in training, Ember. She's 2 now and with just a little training last year picked up a deer right out from under my dad's bloodhound. Granted, Daisy quit trying to track that one but was taking me through the woods to God know where. She was old tired of the work and retired herself lol.


----------



## Texrider1212

She’s about 1 1/2 but I’m hoping she will pick it up quickly. I feel like she will but the car rides don’t go well. Short rides are fine but longer she gets sick. You got a good lookin pup there. 










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## PMBRIGGS

Thanks. You do too. I bet they could wear each other out! Lol. My brother has a small dog that used to get car sick after a 10 minute ride but as she gets older she's growing out of it. Hopefully yours will too.


----------



## PMBRIGGS




----------



## BOE_Hunter

PMBRIGGS said:


> View attachment 7678726


I had a fawn on trail cam last week that wasn't much bigger than that one. It must be faster than the bears, coyotes and wolves though.


----------



## gypsy rover2

I am hunting West Virginia, Virginia and Maryland. I'm still shooting the same setup I've shot since 2007... Monster Bows Phoenix... Set at 54 lb... Slick trick broadheads, 125 grain Magnums... And mostly hunt for meat but we have a few bigger bucks.

I will be honest and tell you that I'm helping my wife who is in her second year of bow hunting. Try to get a good buck.

Last year she got a doe, her first bow kill ever... She did kill 9 deer with a rifle however...lol.... Unfortunately they put her on team seven so it's going to be a friendly little competition between us I guess.


----------



## EyesOfDeath

Anyone on the team from Georgia or a neighboring state or am in the only one?


----------



## Texrider1212

I’m in Texas. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## wolfmann

Iowa


----------



## PMBRIGGS

Arkansas


----------



## Gparis

Northeast Louisiana


----------



## Daddymac

East Central Mississippi, but I was born in Augusta does that count?


----------



## PMBRIGGS

37 days and counting until the season opens here!


----------



## outdoorsman3

17 days and counting here in the old Kentucky home!


----------



## Texrider1212

Too many days, I believe 44, until October 1st. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## wolfmann

Weather is starting to feel a little more like fall here in Iowa. I'm hoping to hang some stands and check camera's next weekend. Based on what survived last season I think I should have some nice deer on camera.


----------



## Daddymac

Just wanted to pass on some of the things that I have done when putting up stands that are helpful to me that may be helpful to some of you guys.

This is the practice stand I have behind the house, it is set up like every other lock-on that I hunt from with the exception that my hunting stand ladders have double steps not stagger steps like the one in the picture









I use a screw-in eye bolt with a plastic carabiner and a piece of paracord with a prusik knot to hold my safety line tight, it makes moving the prusik knot that my harness attaches to easy to move up and down.









This is a hurricane power step I personally love them and think they are no longer made. As I have aged ( I will be 60 this month) having firmer footing is more important than it use to be, this is a great landing pad when getting back on the ladder and helps with stepping onto the platform.









I also use screw-in tree steps where needed to give myself an extra handle to hold onto, I feel one of the most dangerous times for me is stepping on and off the ladder









By practicing as I hunt, when the season opens it's like I have been hunting for weeks. I will go up and down more in one practice session than a week's worth of hunting, it really helps me feel more comfortable.
Hope everyone has a safe and productive season.


----------



## Texrider1212

I really like that eye bolt trick. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Daddymac

Texrider1212 said:


> I really like that eye bolt trick.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Thanks, I have only used a ground up safety line a few years, the lines I used in the past were long enough to connect before I stepped onto the platform and I always thought that was enough until a friend almost fell from a top stick on one of his sets because the strap broke before he got to the line. I do not want my obituary to say "killed by squirrel" so I started using a ground up safety line, I came up with the eyebolt and prusik knot idea after a couple of attempts that just did not satisfy my left brain.


----------



## arrow179

My cameras have been very slow the last 10 days. Not sure if they are starting to switch their patterns sooner than normal? We have had some cooler weather during that time period but I would imagine they would still be coming to the mineral sites. I'm planning to move a couple cameras to some scrapes once the velvet starts coming off in the next few weeks. Anybody else having reduced mature buck sightings on camera the last week or so?


----------



## Gparis

arrow179 said:


> My cameras have been very slow the last 10 days. Not sure if they are starting to switch their patterns sooner than normal? We have had some cooler weather during that time period but I would imagine they would still be coming to the mineral sites. I'm planning to move a couple cameras to some scrapes once the velvet starts coming off in the next few weeks. Anybody else having reduced mature buck sightings on camera the last week or so?


They’re cutting corn here now, they should start moving in to my timber shortly.


----------



## outdoorsman3

got my new arrows in finally, went with the Easton 4mm FMJ with 50gr outsert and 150 grain point. They fly absolutely awesome! Threw on one of my new tooth of the arrow broadheads and they flew spot on with the FP. Locked and loaded for season!


----------



## Gparis

outdoorsman3 said:


> got my new arrows in finally, went with the Easton 4mm FMJ with 50gr outsert and 150 grain point. They fly absolutely awesome! Threw on one of my new tooth of the arrow broadheads and they flew spot on with the FP. Locked and loaded for season!


Let’s get it on!!


----------



## buckbuster31

i actualy had a giant walk through yesterday. First picture I got of him and only picture. The quality is not the greatest because it was a cell pic, but the next time I make it to that farm I will pull the stick and get a better look!


----------



## Texrider1212

Got to do some resharpening but got the bows set up and dialed in. Missed out on the corp land draw I was hoping for. So that will make things a little harder but I got a few places I can go. Need to get out and do some scouting and pig shooting now that it’s a little cooler out. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## PMBRIGGS

I'm still waiting for a good one to show up this year.


----------



## Daddymac

Posted this in the bowhunting section and it did not get any action, just wanted to see if any of you had a pre-season plan similar to the one I have.

I have three phases of planning and preparation for deer season and I am about to enter the second phase, phase three will come just a few weeks before the season opener.

Phase one is almost an all-summer maintenance program of stands, bows, clothing, and all things hunting.
Phase two is hanging stands, clearing lanes, trail cams, actual boots on the ground scouting, and prep work.
Phase three is to turn up the heat on the wife for a little hanky-panky on a regular basis (which works in my favor for a while) until she says "why don't you just go hunting".

Either way, it's a win.

Oh, the joys of hunting.

Have a great day everyone!


----------



## wolfmann

I used to run a similar program. My kids are 1, 5, and 7 so now I hang stands as quickly as possible, only check cameras when I hunt and maybe two card pulls pre season and cherry pick the best days to go hunting and then stay in the stand all day. I am looking forward to being able to be methodical about how I do things again some day but that's going to be a long time. Thankfully my 5 year old is a hunting and fishing fanatic who's favorite two foods are walleye and venison. He is a very strong advocate of me getting time to fill all of my tag's.


----------



## outdoorsman3

Daddymac said:


> Posted this in the bowhunting section and it did not get any action, just wanted to see if any of you had a pre-season plan similar to the one I have.
> 
> I have three phases of planning and preparation for deer season and I am about to enter the second phase, phase three will come just a few weeks before the season opener.
> 
> Phase one is almost an all-summer maintenance program of stands, bows, clothing, and all things hunting.
> Phase two is hanging stands, clearing lanes, trail cams, actual boots on the ground scouting, and prep work.
> Phase three is to turn up the heat on the wife for a little hanky-panky on a regular basis (which works in my favor for a while) until she says "why don't you just go hunting".
> 
> Either way, it's a win.
> 
> Oh, the joys of hunting.
> 
> Have a great day everyone!


i gotta remember phase 3, sounds like a win win to me 😂


----------



## outdoorsman3

Feeling really confident with my new arrows this year, and really excited to try out my new broadheads. Getting tired of this 90° weather lately, fingers crossed Opening weekend cools off a bit. I am pretty excited about a couple of spots that I found while at work


----------



## Daddymac

outdoorsman3 said:


> Feeling really confident with my new arrows this year, and really excited to try out my new broadheads. Getting tired of this 90° weather lately, fingers crossed Opening weekend cools off a bit. I am pretty excited about a couple of spots that I found while at work


Nice shooting, 90 is warm and it is no fun to sweat down while taking a few shots. It started raining here Saturday and has not stopped, It will be like starting over when I get to shoot again.


----------



## Gparis

Daddymac said:


> Nice shooting, 90 is warm and it is no fun to sweat down while taking a few shots. It started raining here Saturday and has not stopped, It will be like starting over when I get to shoot again.


Yeah, we’ve been getting hammered!!


----------



## PMBRIGGS

Had a break in the wet weather last night and shot for a few minutes. My arrows were still going where I pointed them so hopefully I'm set for the season to get going


----------



## outdoorsman3

planted some food plots today, this area is loaded with deer I think and these plots should make the late season hunting pretty good hear as long as it’s not underwater. Hope someone can pull a nice buck off this wheat!


----------



## PMBRIGGS

Bears are jerks. This is at one of my dad's stands. I'm sure it has found other feeders we, and other members of our lease, have out. Cool to have pictures of but [email protected]$#% boy!


----------



## Daddymac

PMBRIGGS said:


> Had a break in the wet weather last night and shot for a few minutes. My arrows were still going where I pointed them so hopefully I'm set for the season to get going


Yep, I did the same, It was a little cooler too.


----------



## Gparis

PMBRIGGS said:


> View attachment 7686834
> View attachment 7686835
> View attachment 7686836
> View attachment 7686837
> View attachment 7686838
> 
> Bears are jerks. This is at one of my dad's stands. I'm sure it has found other feeders we, and other members of our lease, have out. Cool to have pictures of but [email protected]$#% boy!


9:15 this morning


----------



## outdoorsman3

The last Sunday of rest before 24 weeks of being able to hunt!! we made it!!!
now somebody tell mother N to turn down the thermostat!!


----------



## arrow179

Still almost a month away here in OH. Cameras have still been very slow last 2 weeks. Planning to move a stand or two in the next few days and and that should be it until season starts. Trying to get the “honey do” list accomplished in the next 4 weeks (although it never completely gets done….)!


----------



## Texrider1212

I fletched up some arrows for my oldest son. Hoping to get out and do some scouting and get a cell camera out next weekend. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## PMBRIGGS

We have one month from yesterday before the season opens here. Usually still HOT 🔥 here so it'll depend on mother nature if I try my luck or not that weekend.


----------



## Daddymac

arrow179 said:


> Still almost a month away here in OH. Cameras have still been very slow last 2 weeks. Planning to move a stand or two in the next few days and and that should be it until season starts. Trying to get the “honey do” list accomplished in the next 4 weeks (although it never completely gets done….)!


See post #163 above for some good advice on getting the go hunting pass validated.


----------



## EyesOfDeath

9/10 is go date for me. I’m getting antsy


----------



## Daddymac

Well team, today was the day the front number changed, freaking 60!! 
Officially at 7:40 AM eastern time (I was born it Georgia).

I remember when someone that was 60 was an old SOB, but never thought about ever being that old SOB. 
I will say this, I feel great and I am in excellent health, and I have lived a charmed life, for some reason the lord has chosen to bless me far more than I deserve in every aspect of my life, and the icing on the cake is I will retire on December 22nd this year, so 60 may not be that bad.

The day started with text from the siblings and a face time from the youngest grand kids singing happy birthday, and it just got better from there. The ladies at the office went overboard with decorating my office and preparing a great lunch, everyone has just made me feel so special today, it has been a fantastic day.

Thanks for listening.


----------



## arrow179

First picture of the year in hard horn


----------



## arrow179

Here he is a few days ago


----------



## BOE_Hunter

Daddymac—Happy belated birthday. I’m not far behind, turn 59 in October.
The real kicker for me is that we are taking my youngest to college today. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Kroach

Got permission to hunt some property in Ohio now also. Will be hunting Indiana (home state), Missouri for 6 or 7 days, and now Ohio. Should be a pretty good year.


----------



## EyesOfDeath

I’m hype 3 days and a wake up!


----------



## Gparis

EyesOfDeath said:


> I’m hype 3 days and a wake up!


Nice, waiting on October 1st here, good luck!!


----------



## EyesOfDeath

Gparis said:


> Nice, waiting on October 1st here, good luck!!


It’s almost time!


----------



## Daddymac

I have been busy getting some things ready at the camp, bush hogging and limb trimming but still have lots to do before Oct and it never helps when you spend the afternoon working on the tractor instead of working with the tractor, but I guess it could have been worse. I broke a shear pin on the same dang stump I broke one on last year, how is that for smart, but I carry spares and got it fixed in the field. Broke a bolt on a stabilizer bar that is usually no big deal but my adjustment pin came out and allowed the whole thing to fall off and I did not know until I got home. Fortunately I went back to the camp this AM and found it laying in the road so I did not have to order parts and wait a day or two, got it all back together and will try again tomorrow.

If you are new to the contest or a veteran checking out the rules 19th Annual AT Deer Contest (2022 - 2023) Rules! is a good place to start before you hit the woods, everything you need to know about scoring and posting your kill. We want to make sure we get credit for every deer so please read them over, if you have any questions give me a shout and If I can not help we will hit up 12 ringer. 

I check in fairly regular but if you need something specific shoot me a PM.


----------



## BOE_Hunter

We are almost there (9/17) here in Minnesota. I’m hoping to run up and check cameras this weekend. Hope there is something good on them.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Daddymac

MS is having a special velvet season 9/16 - 9/18 but it will violate my 80 degree rule.


----------



## PMBRIGGS

Just make an exception to the rule this year


----------



## Daddymac

PMBRIGGS said:


> Just make an exception to the rule this year


I am running behind on getting things ready, but I will get cams out in the next day or two, if something interesting pops up I may make an exception.


----------



## EyesOfDeath

Well , I’m officially settled in at Deer Camp, tomorrows is the opener!


----------



## Kroach

Awesome. Still have a couple weeks to wait. Good luck tomorrow.


----------



## EyesOfDeath

Kroach said:


> Awesome. Still have a couple weeks to wait. Good luck tomorrow.


Thanks!


----------



## Daddymac

EyesOfDeath said:


> Well , I’m officially settled in at Deer Camp, tomorrows is the opener!


I hope to see a kill posted this afternoon.

Good luck.


----------



## EyesOfDeath

Daddymac said:


> I hope to see a kill posted this afternoon.
> 
> Good luck.


Seen a few since the rain stopped, nothing in my comfortable range to take a chance with. Tequila and trash talking has taken over lol


----------



## PMBRIGGS

13 days to go!


----------



## BOE_Hunter

And as usual, I get these pics of bachelor groups up until about mid-August and then they become Houdini's and disappear. Not a great pic due to the fog but fun to see. This big buck seems fairly active though. The neighbors got pics of him about a half a mile away near a corn field.


----------



## Daddymac

Got three stands up yesterday after work, going to give it another shot today, if I can keep it up I will be 100% hunt ready by the end of the week.


----------



## wolfmann

I was able to get a few stands up on Sunday and checked some of the stands we leave up. Pulled some cards we have some descent bucks on camera nothing giant though. I will share some pictures once I get them transfered to my phone. Good luck to the guys who are already hunting.


----------



## wolfmann

No great pictures I had most of my cameras on video but here’s some of the better bucks off the two I had taking photos.


----------



## Daddymac

Nice pics wolfmann, now lets get one.


----------



## Gparis

I’ll be planting food plots this weekend as the army worms have backed down a bit. All early season stands hung and trimmed. Been getting a few good pics that I’ll post a little later. Everyone please be safe!!
Good luck
Greg


----------



## BOE_Hunter

Saturday at about 6:30 am opens it up for us here in Minnesota. Plan on getting in 3 hunts this weekend.


----------



## tkthehun

Things are finally back in order. I woke up knowing that I got my 4 months of freedom back today. What a day!









Sent from my SM-S908U using Tapatalk


----------



## arrow179

Put up another stand yesterday and was eaten alive by mosquitoes! Hadn’t even finished getting everything setup and had deer coming past me. Had this doe at 15yds eating acorns…season opens next Sat.


----------



## Daddymac

arrow179 said:


> Put up another stand yesterday and was eaten alive by mosquitoes! Hadn’t even finished getting everything setup and had deer coming past me. Had this doe at 15yds eating acorns…season opens next Sat.
> View attachment 7700666


That's 50 points!


----------



## BOE_Hunter

Good morning for the opener. My future son in law is just getting into bow hunting and missed a young six. I saw a dozen.
The best part is the biggest buck I have on camera showed up in front of my stand four days ago!! Maybe tonight or tomorrow morning.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Texrider1212

Good luck, hope he shows up for you. Still got the loooong wait til oct 1st


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## BOE_Hunter

Foggy pic. On the far left, about an hour into shooting time less than a week ago.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Gparis

Got the plots in today. Sons had to work today so ol dad had to do it all 😂. It’s a pain discing the plots, go back and get the ranger and seed and then go back get the tractor and cover the seed. What should have taken a couple hours turns in to all day. Oh well, it was a good day to be in the woods!!


----------



## Gparis

Here’s a few bucks from the place in Illinois I’ll be going to in November. Hopefully they’ll still be around.


----------



## BOE_Hunter

Chased out of the stand by lightning right at sunset. Knew I should have stayed home with the high heat and humidity!!

Tomorrow morning is 55 with 4 mph winds.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## outdoorsman3

I’ve been in the stand a few times, it’s getting hot this week again though, I’ll be on em soon enough!


----------



## Texrider1212

Decided to take a cold shot today after work and haven’t shot in a couple weeks. Think it turned out pretty good. Oh it was at 20 yards.











Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Daddymac

Ok Tex, this is my cold shot at 30 yards from 20' up, we probably should have saved them.


----------



## Texrider1212

Haha yeah probably, nice shot


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## PMBRIGGS

Season opens up tomorrow! Now that it's here it feels like it came quick but I remember just a few weeks ago how far away the opener seemed. Supposed to be hot but I'm still gonna give it a shot in the evening. Couple does have been showing up regularly between 4 and 5. Good luck to everyone going tomorrow and stay safe!


----------



## Kroach

Draw results for our state parks came out today. First time I've drawn. I always put in for one of the smallest though that is archery only. Not a lot of deer taken off the park last year but a good opportunity to hunt some property that usually doesn't have hunters. But it does have hikers on a regular basis I guess.


----------



## arrow179

Kroach said:


> Draw results for our state parks came out today. First time I've drawn. I always put in for one of the smallest though that is archery only. Not a lot of deer taken off the park last year but a good opportunity to hunt some property that usually doesn't have hunters. But it does have hikers on a regular basis I guess.


I had a friend of mine had the opportunity to hunt a park that normally didn’t allow hunting but lots of hiking trails like 15-20 years ago. As I recall there were 10-12 guys allowed to hunt the overpopulated park as it was “closed” to normal hiking traffic during this special hunt. He said he just walked the walking trails with street clothes until he saw deer which were accustomed to seeing people walking them and would stop, draw his bow and whack them! He killed 3 or 4 in one afternoon and pretty much the rest of the hunters didn’t kill anything as they did the normal climb a tree in full camo and hunt. I really got a kick out of his story 😂. Maybe it will be the same for you??


----------



## Gparis

We open Saturday and all my bucks are vampires 😂


----------



## arrow179

50 points for the team


----------



## Kroach

Congrats Arrow179. Looks like a pretty good shot also.


----------



## arrow179

Kroach said:


> Congrats Arrow179. Looks like a pretty good shot also.


Thanks! First time in the stand for the year. Had a bunch of deer all around me most of the evening. One shooter skirted about 80yds N of me and headed to the bean field - nice 10pt - maybe I’ll see him again soon!


----------



## wolfmann

Congrats and way to get us on the board. Season opens here on Saturday. I will be fishing but my gear is ready to go and I plan to shoot 2 or 3 does in October.


----------



## Kroach

First sit of the season tomorrow. Temps dropping quite a bit tonight getting down to the mid 30's. Hoping to get something in the freezer. Hope everyone's having a good season so far. Been waiting 10.5 months for this.


----------



## Daddymac

Hope to get back at it later this week, but the bucks I have been getting on camera have just vanished, I guess they know the season is open and a killer is on the loose.


----------



## BOE_Hunter

Planning on some woods time this weekend. Temps are dropping tomorrow so hopefully they are moving a bunch.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Daddymac

Looks like I may have to break my 80 degree rule tomorrow, the bucks I have been watching have returned and getting daylight pics.


----------



## wolfmann

Hopefully going to climb into a tree for the first time of the year tomorrow night.


----------



## Daddymac

Got some tree time in this afternoon, forgot my thermacell and going to get my malaria test tomorrow. 

I did see three different 11 points that I passed on, just so you know 11 points are deer with two antlers that look like an 11, so basically spikes.


----------



## PMBRIGGS

I saw an 11 point just like that last weekend!


----------



## arrow179

Do we get any extra points for thunder chickens? 😁


----------



## wolfmann

Got us 50 tonight. Small doe but I 10 ringed her and little man wouldn’t have been anymore happy if it was a 170”


----------



## outdoorsman3

Sorry I’ve been MIA, life’s been busy! I do come with good news, 50 points for the good guys!


----------



## Gparis

outdoorsman3 said:


> Sorry I’ve been MIA, life’s been busy! I do come with good news, 50 points for the good guys!
> View attachment 7716130


Congrats, I’ll shoot one here soon, fawns are still real small here in the south.


----------



## EyesOfDeath

We lost our harvest pics here and the league thread also?


----------



## Daddymac

EyesOfDeath said:


> We lost our harvest pics here and the league thread also?


You do not have to post them here, but is is nice to share them with the team and we will even let you brag a little.

For score you do need to post pics in the League play forum under 19th Annual AT Deer Contest Check-In Station you must include a picture of the deer and bow together, it does not matter if you are in the picture or not, if you have any questions please read the contest rules for posting or shoot me a PM with questions.

I will usually post something like this along with the picture.
Team #6 Six Shooters (I will include the date killed)
Fair chase Buck/Doe (if it is a buck I will include total measurement inches) and it is important to include the term Fair Chase.
I will also include the county and state but I do not think it is required.


----------



## Daddymac

This is what I have for the team posted in the 19th-annual-at-deer-contest-check-in-station thread.

Arrow179 Doe 9/29
wolfmann Doe 10/9
outdoorsman3 Doe 10/10

If you have posted a deer and you are not on this list please let me know, I will try to keep up during the season to make sure we get credit for every kill, but I'm not making any promises.


----------



## wolfmann

Daddymac said:


> This is what I have for the team posted in the 19th-annual-at-deer-contest-check-in-station thread.
> 
> Arrow179 Doe 9/29
> wolfmann Doe 10/9
> outdoorsman3 Doe 10/10
> 
> If you have posted a deer and you are not on this list please let me know, I will try to keep up during the season to make sure we get credit for every kill, but I'm not making any promises.


Your a really good team Captain thanks for your help.


----------



## Daddymac

Just checked the score update thread and we are currently in 15th place with 100 points, but I do love a come from behind victory.

We actually have 150 points but outdoorsman3 posted his deer just after the cut-off for this update so it will show on the next update. I hope to finish all of my rat killing today so I can get down to the business of deer killing. The high temp here is 86 today but going to drop down to 73 Monday and 57 on Tuesday with a low of 33, this is how October should be.

I am getting my mind right to go into full blown murder mode.


----------



## tkthehun

Team. I want to share my frustration, but also my dedication and focus. Here in southern Missouri, the weather has been nuts. Above average temps since the season opened. Deer move right at dark, no chance for a shot. I sat and sat. However, the temps are about to plummet the next 3 days. I will sit Monday night, Tuesday all day and Wednesday morning to maybe all day, depending what the temp does. The rut is still ahead, and we must focus. Good luck to each and every single one of you. Get what you can when you can get it!

Sent from my SM-S908U using Tapatalk


----------



## Daddymac

Hang in there tk, good things come to those that wait, and you know with hunting things can change fast. 

Looks like east central Mississippi is in for a little cool weather also, I finished all of my get ready rat killing today so it will be hard to keep me out of a stand for the next few days.

Good luck everyone.


----------



## tkthehun

Finally....









Sent from my SM-S908U using Tapatalk


----------



## Daddymac

That’s what I’m talking about 50 points and some back straps.
Nice shooting!


----------



## Texrider1212

I’m hoping to get something other than poison ivy but that’s been it so far for me. Good shooting guys. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## arrow179

2:16pm and the current temp is 42 with a wind chill of 37… wind blowing 15-20mph and hasn’t stopped for 2 days. Supposed to calm this evening and I’m going to jump in the stand here soon. Hoping I can see that big 10pt up on his feet tonight. Good luck to the rest of the team! Looks like we need some more points!


----------



## arrow179

He was on his feet tonight…


----------



## GCook

He's gonna make a pretty mount. Congratulations! 

Sent from my Nokia XR20 using Tapatalk


----------



## BOE_Hunter

arrow179–congrats on that stud!! Had to be an exciting hunt. Give us details when you can!!

I’m excited for our long weekend. Hope I can be eating some venison soon!!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## PMBRIGGS

Congrats man that's a stud!! We need the details for sure.


----------



## arrow179

I knew he was in the area. Had a couple pics of him after dark from a few nights ago. This is the very first set of pics I got on this camera after I set it up…my buck is the middle one.


----------



## arrow179

I figured once the wind died down the deer would be on their feet. The wind was really good for this spot so I figured I’d jump in the stand and hope this 10 would show up. As I walked in there were quite a few fresh rubs and a really fresh scrape less than 20yds from my setup. My stand is only about 30-40yds between the edge of a 20+acre bedding area that the owner doesn’t allow hunting on and an uncut cornfield 15yds behind me. 

I climbed in the stand with about 3hours of daylight left expecting the deer to move early as the wind was supposed to die down close to sunset. As the skies went from overcast to clear the sun came out and the deer started to move. I had a doe and very small fawn come past me a couple times feeding on acorns. With less than an hour of light left I noticed movement between me and the bedding area and realized it was the 10 point I was looking for.

He came in and started to work the scrape less than 20yds from my stand but limbs prevented a clear shot. As he moved away from the scrape I was able to lean out and get drawn at sort of a funny angle. The shot was a tad far back but the buck only went about 3 steps and just stood there. I grabbed another arrow and had to crouch down and actually kneel on the platform of my stand to get a clear follow up shot. He finally took a step forward which presented an opening to his vitals and the second shot took out the bottom of his heart. He collapsed within 5 yards of where I initially shot him and where he worked the scrape. Here’s the picture of the scrape and you can see my stand in the tree behind it! 








I haven’t weighed or scored him yet but he has a huge body and had a ton of fat reserves. He should be very well marbled 🥩!

The only downside is Ohio is a 1 buck state so I’m tagged out here for bucks. I still have 4 doe tags I’ll be trying to fill though!


----------



## Gparis

arrow179 said:


> I figured once the wind died down the deer would be on their feet. The wind was really good for this spot so I figured I’d jump in the stand and hope this 10 would show up. As I walked in there were quite a few fresh rubs and a really fresh scrape less than 20yds from my setup. My stand is only about 30-40yds between the edge of a 20+acre bedding area that the owner doesn’t allow hunting on and an uncut cornfield 15yds behind me.
> 
> I climbed in the stand with about 3hours of daylight left expecting the deer to move early as the wind was supposed to die down close to sunset. As the skies went from overcast to clear the sun came out and the deer started to move. I had a doe and very small fawn come past me a couple times feeding on acorns. With less than an hour of light left I noticed movement between me and the bedding area and realized it was the 10 point I was looking for.
> 
> He came in and started to work the scrape less than 20yds from my stand but limbs prevented a clear shot. As he moved away from the scrape I was able to lean out and get drawn at sort of a funny angle. The shot was a tad far back but the buck only went about 3 steps and just stood there. I grabbed another arrow and had to crouch down and actually kneel on the platform of my stand to get a clear follow up shot. He finally took a step forward which presented an opening to his vitals and the second shot took out the bottom of his heart. He collapsed within 5 yards of where I initially shot him and where he worked the scrape. Here’s the picture of the scrape and you can see my stand in the tree behind it!
> View attachment 7721897
> 
> I haven’t weighed or scored him yet but he has a huge body and had a ton of fat reserves. He should be very well marbled 🥩!
> 
> The only downside is Ohio is a 1 buck state so I’m tagged out here for bucks. I still have 4 doe tags I’ll be trying to fill though!


Heck of a deer, congrats!!


----------



## wolfmann

arrow179 said:


> I figured once the wind died down the deer would be on their feet. The wind was really good for this spot so I figured I’d jump in the stand and hope this 10 would show up. As I walked in there were quite a few fresh rubs and a really fresh scrape less than 20yds from my setup. My stand is only about 30-40yds between the edge of a 20+acre bedding area that the owner doesn’t allow hunting on and an uncut cornfield 15yds behind me.
> 
> I climbed in the stand with about 3hours of daylight left expecting the deer to move early as the wind was supposed to die down close to sunset. As the skies went from overcast to clear the sun came out and the deer started to move. I had a doe and very small fawn come past me a couple times feeding on acorns. With less than an hour of light left I noticed movement between me and the bedding area and realized it was the 10 point I was looking for.
> 
> He came in and started to work the scrape less than 20yds from my stand but limbs prevented a clear shot. As he moved away from the scrape I was able to lean out and get drawn at sort of a funny angle. The shot was a tad far back but the buck only went about 3 steps and just stood there. I grabbed another arrow and had to crouch down and actually kneel on the platform of my stand to get a clear follow up shot. He finally took a step forward which presented an opening to his vitals and the second shot took out the bottom of his heart. He collapsed within 5 yards of where I initially shot him and where he worked the scrape. Here’s the picture of the scrape and you can see my stand in the tree behind it!
> View attachment 7721897
> 
> I haven’t weighed or scored him yet but he has a huge body and had a ton of fat reserves. He should be very well marbled 🥩!
> 
> The only downside is Ohio is a 1 buck state so I’m tagged out here for bucks. I still have 4 doe tags I’ll be trying to fill though!


Congrats he’s a great buck. That one will move us up the score board a ways.


----------



## PMBRIGGS

Great story and that's a great deer. Congratulations again!


----------



## arrow179

I’ll update the scoring thread here soon. Here’s another picture where he died at. I can pick out the base of the tree my stand was in so got to see him expire. It was a pretty eventful hunt! 141 4/8”


----------



## Daddymac

What a buck!!!
Great story and even better shooting, he is going to look nice on the score board and on the wall, but I bet the sausage will be the best.


----------



## Daddymac

arrow179 said:


> I knew he was in the area. Had a couple pics of him after dark from a few nights ago. This is the very first set of pics I got on this camera after I set it up…my buck is the middle one.
> View attachment 7721883


I would have to call this a target rich environment!!!


----------



## wolfmann

Its supposed to be in the 80's all weekend. This is typically the weekend I get serious about shooting a buck. Do I go hunting or go walleye fishing? Normally it would be a no brainer but I don't forsee alot of deer movement and it sure would be beautiful day on the lake.


----------



## Gparis

wolfmann said:


> Its supposed to be in the 80's all weekend. This is typically the weekend I get serious about shooting a buck. Do I go hunting or go walleye fishing? Normally it would be a no brainer but I don't forsee alot of deer movement and it sure would be beautiful day on the lake.


I’m gonna tough it out this weekend and at least try for 50 points.


----------



## Daddymac

Got out for a few hours yesterday, had a couple of does come by and even though I got drawn twice on the one I wanted, she would move before I could settle the pin and I never got a shot.
Maybe next time.

Our weather has warmed up also into the upper 70's but cooling off some by mid-week. It looks like a great afternoon for outdoor activities, unfortunately mine will be attending an outdoor wedding for the daughter of some friends. My advice to all young men is don't get married during deer season because your anniversary will be during deer season from now on.

Chance of rain on the way and we need it, I got my grass planted about two weeks ago and it got a rain but nothing since.


----------



## Gparis

Saw a 6 pt and a spike this morning. Maybe a big ol sister or a hooking bull will show up this evening. Awfully warm this evening, but you can’t kill em watching college football on the couch. Good luck!!


----------



## PMBRIGGS

First sit of my trip to Indiana. It's a pretty spot with good sign and plenty of standing corn. Hope one of the tanks that lives here strolls through.


----------



## Daddymac

Looks like we have moved into 9th place, no thanks to me, I will check scores when I get a chance. 
Rain coming tomorrow but we need it, cooling down some after so maybe I can put one on the board, so far it's been too small, too far, or too late, this afternoon was just a plain old goose egg.


----------



## wolfmann

Weather here is still not looking great. I've been trying to be patient and wait until the time is right, but I'm starting to get anxious. I plan to sit full days this weekend regardless of the weather. Good Luck to everyone hunting. We are only two good bucks out of 2nd place.


----------



## buckbuster31

Shot one of my largest deer to date tonight. Should go near 150 inches I think! Get the tape on him soon.


----------



## PMBRIGGS

Not my biggest ever but 87 4/8 on an out of state DIY has me stoked! Came swimming out of the river and all I could see was his antlers. He popped up on the bank and I got turned around in my saddle cause he was coming in behind me. He did some scent checking, licked some branches and moved from my left to right. Gave me a slight quartering to shot and I hammered him at 10 yds. Never even knew I was there. He did a swan dive back into the river swam across and that's as far as he made it. Died 50 yards from where we could get the truck to him so he read the script perfectly!


----------



## PMBRIGGS

buckbuster31 said:


> Shot one of my largest deer to date tonight. Should go near 150 inches I think! Get the tape on him soon.


Congratulations man! That's a good buck!


----------



## wolfmann

Nice work fellas.


----------



## buckbuster31

This should move us way up the list


----------



## buckbuster31

And we’ve got Maximus on our team. He’s a stone cold killer


----------



## GCook

Great buck buckbuster. 

Sent from my Nokia XR20 using Tapatalk


----------



## buckbuster31

Just talked to Ernie aka Maximus. Apparently he is having issues logging in and has not been resolved by the mods yet.


----------



## Daddymac

Congratulations to you both!


----------



## Gparis

Maybe I’ll be able to contribute shortly, headed to Pike county on November 4th, congrats guys, those are good bucks!!


----------



## Kroach

Great deer guys. Outtage and OT are done. Should get out quite a bit the next 4 days. Then vacation from November 4th to the 16th so should be contributing soon hopefully.


----------



## wolfmann

This is my fourth year in the contest my worst year I contributed 191 points the best was like 226. Now the year where I’m on a team that looks like we might have a shot at it I don’t have anything really big on camera. There is a buck in the 140’s that is a bully the neighbor and I both agreed to shoot him if the opportunity is there. I’m pretty sure I know his core area and plan to make a move on him this weekend. Worst case scenario I will shoot another doe with my bow in late season. Good luck guys. Oh and by the way I’m pretty sure we are sitting in third place right now.


----------



## buckbuster31

Mine went 148 0/8


----------



## Daddymac

buckbuster31 said:


> Mine went 148 0/8


That's very nice, I'll be doing good to get 110 if at all.


----------



## wolfmann

buckbuster31 said:


> Mine went 148 0/8


Congratulations that's a heck of a buck!


----------



## buckbuster31

wolfmann said:


> Congratulations that's a heck of a buck!


Thanks!


----------



## buckbuster31

wolfmann said:


> Congratulations that's a heck of a buck!


I have had him on camera all month and had to wait for a perfect wind and front and it was the first time I was able to hunt him. I didn’t talked about him much I fear of jinxing but now I can all I want!


----------



## buckbuster31

Added to scoring thread. Should put us in third. I will still shoot a doe.. but the more doe the better. We are making a push. Having 3 bucks down already is pretty big considering it’s not even November yet


----------



## Daddymac

Looks like rain all day today for me, got some inside stuff to catch up on anyway, will hit it again tomorrow.


----------



## Kroach

Added 50 points. Not a huge buck but had an amazing hunt and decided to take the shot. Leaving for Missouri next week so will hopefully add a nice buck later. Will get a doe before the end of season and have a state park buck tag but don't have high expectations for that to be honest.


----------



## buckbuster31

Stacking the points!!!


----------



## Gparis

Got us another 50 points, I’ll post it tonight when I get in.


----------



## Gparis

Alright, she’s posted on the check in


----------



## buckbuster31

We could move to second


----------



## BOE_Hunter

Got us another fiddy. Easiest deer in my career. I was on a ground blind near a brushy point on a field edge. She walks out about fifty yards an hour before legal shooting time ends. Gives me time to get ready, then walks in to 16 yards broadside and stops and looks away. Hit her a touch high and I was kind of worried because my arrow did not pass through. I got out right away to mark first blood as I lost sight of her right away. I expected her to make it across the field to the edge of the woods. Found blood and slowly crept across the field a bit to look for a bit more. After about 30 yards I looked up the small incline and saw a white patch on the field. She went all of 70 yards. Had her gutted and in the truck with daylight remaining.
The field is now rye grass so I was able to drive right up to her and load her up in the pick up.

The other cool part is that since I put up this ground blind, a buck decided to make a rub right next to it!!


----------



## buckbuster31

BOE_Hunter said:


> Got us another fiddy. Easiest deer in my career. I was on a ground blind near a brushy point on a field edge. She walks out about fifty yards an hour before legal shooting time ends. Gives me time to get ready, then walks in to 16 yards broadside and stops and looks away. Hit her a touch high and I was kind of worried because my arrow did not pass through. I got out right away to mark first blood as I lost sight of her right away. I expected her to make it across the field to the edge of the woods. Found blood and slowly crept across the field a bit to look for a bit more. After about 30 yards I looked up the small incline and saw a white patch on the field. She went all of 70 yards. Had her gutted and in the truck with daylight remaining.
> The field is now rye grass so I was able to drive right up to her and load her up in the pick up.
> 
> The other cool part is that since I put up this ground blind, a buck decided to make a rub right next to it!!
> View attachment 7728043
> View attachment 7728044


Congrats! I never had hunted out of a ground blind much but the buck I shot 4 days ago it was really the only option I had to hunt it. I’m kind of sold on ground blinds now! They make it so much easier to get away with minor stuff!


----------



## Kroach

Looks like we've had a pretty good week in the woods. Freezers are starting to fill up.


----------



## BOE_Hunter

We added three does in a 24 hour period! That’s crazy.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## BOE_Hunter

Buckbuster—I’m not a fan of ground blinds unless it’s in a high traffic area. I prefer the sight lines in a stand. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## wolfmann

Kroach said:


> Looks like we've had a pretty good week in the woods. Freezers are starting to fill up.


The team is doing great. Personally my season has been a struggle. I haven’t laid eyes on a shooter. Sat all day yesterday and saw 2 deer a 6 point and a 31/2 year old 10 point. Sat this morning and didn’t see a deer. I got down and pulled some cards. Looks like all the deer are farther down the hill than normal. I think since it’s so dry the river is the only water. The neighbor got two shooters on camera this morning pretty close to the property line. Wind is right so I’ll probably go sit for them this evening. Good luck everyone.


----------



## buckbuster31

wolfmann said:


> The team is doing great. Personally my season has been a struggle. I haven’t laid eyes on a shooter. Sat all day yesterday and saw 2 deer a 6 point and a 31/2 year old 10 point. Sat this morning and didn’t see a deer. I got down and pulled some cards. Looks like all the deer are farther down the hill than normal. I think since it’s so dry the river is the only water. The neighbor got two shooters on camera this morning pretty close to the property line. Wind is right so I’ll probably go sit for them this evening. Good luck everyone.


Good luck


----------



## BOE_Hunter

It’s rut-eve right now! Stay with it Wolfman. Anything can happen in the rut.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Kroach

Well crew, got a doe today. Not how I would of liked though. Driving up to go hunting and a doe ran out in front of the truck. Her head hit my turn signal and her hind end smashed into my driver side door. Was able to salvage most of the meat. Decided to still go hunt the morning. Got my stand up, in my stand, go to land my lanyard and a doe comes walking right under me. Couldn't do anything to get a shot before she was gone. Better luck next time I guess.


----------



## wolfmann

Kroach said:


> Well crew, got a doe today. Not how I would of liked though. Driving up to go hunting and a doe ran out in front of the truck. Her head hit my turn signal and her hind end smashed into my driver side door. Was able to salvage most of the meat. Decided to still go hunt the morning. Got my stand up, in my stand, go to land my lanyard and a doe comes walking right under me. Couldn't do anything to get a shot before she was gone. Better luck next time I guess.





Kroach said:


> Well crew, got a doe today. Not how I would of liked though. Driving up to go hunting and a doe ran out in front of the truck. Her head hit my turn signal and her hind end smashed into my driver side door. Was able to salvage most of the meat. Decided to still go hunt the morning. Got my stand up, in my stand, go to land my lanyard and a doe comes walking right under me. Couldn't do anything to get a shot before she was gone. Better luck next time I guess.


Did you set your bow on her and take a picture😂. Sorry I couldn't resist. That sucks that you damaged your truck. Good luck hunting this week.


----------



## PMBRIGGS

Man that sucks. Usually how it goes with them walking up before you can get set. Hope your truck isn't too bad off.


----------



## Kroach

Trucks not to bad. Its an old beater I pretty much only use for hunting. Brother is a body man and he said he can get it pretty close to normal just by pulling it out. 
Noticed we moved up to third place after the scoring update.


----------



## Gparis

Kroach said:


> Trucks not to bad. Its an old beater I pretty much only use for hunting. Brother is a body man and he said he can get it pretty close to normal just by pulling it out.
> Noticed we moved up to third place after the scoring update.


Nice!!


----------



## BOE_Hunter

Kroach—glad you are okay. Your incident sounds similar one a buddy had happen to him. He hit a buck similar to how you hit your doe. The scary part was his antlers crashed through the drivers side door window. My buddy got cut up from the glass and antlers. He was almost to his dates house so he showed up on her door step all bloody and gashed up!!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## BOE_Hunter

Just checked the standings and we are in third with 727. First and second are 1/8 apart and are just over 800. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Daddymac

I promise I am going to put at least 100 points on the board before the end of January.


----------



## Gparis

BOE_Hunter said:


> Just checked the standings and we are in third with 727. First and second are 1/8 apart and are just over 800.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Ooh, we’re just one good buck or 2 does away from first.


----------



## PMBRIGGS

I think we have a real chance of winning this thing! Good luck everyone and let's keep it rolling.


----------



## Daddymac

For the last few years it has taken between 1800and 2000 points to win, one of the keys is for everyone to participate and at least put two doe on the board. I have some bucks on camera that will go between 110 and 120, but thats about the best I can hope for around here and we have to cross paths within shooting range.

I can hunt until the end of January, and retiring in mid December, so I should be able to put in some serious tree time during our best time of the year to hunt.

I hope some of our silent partners will join in and let us know how their season is going.


----------



## wolfmann

I still have two doe tags left that I will fill. With the lack of deer sightings i've been having I don't want to shoot one before rut. Good luck guys the forcast is looking good for next week here.


----------



## buckbuster31

I plan on shooting a does in the next few weeks. Won’t hardly get 200 points, but 198 is close!


----------



## EyesOfDeath

Daddymac said:


> For the last few years it has taken between 1800and 2000 points to win, one of the keys is for everyone to participate and at least put two doe on the board. I have some bucks on camera that will go between 110 and 120, but thats about the best I can hope for around here and we have to cross paths within shooting range.
> 
> I can hunt until the end of January, and retiring in mid December, so I should be able to put in some serious tree time during our best time of the year to hunt.
> 
> I hope some of our silent partners will join in and let us know how their season is going.


I’m here. All four of my kids and my birthday are in the month of October and my anniversary is the first week of November. I’m coming!!! I will be back woods in less than a week.


----------



## BOE_Hunter

Gun season starts on Saturday here in Minnesota. I am hunting all day Friday hoping to get one last chance at a buck before orange becomes the new camo.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Gparis

Leaving for Pike County, Illinois tomorrow morning. Weather forecast isn’t looking great but it’s Pike county in November , you never know. They killed a 211” hammer where I’m going on Halloween day. Good luck everyone, I’ll keep ya posted when I get there.


----------



## PMBRIGGS

Good luck man! Hope you kill a good one!


----------



## arrow179

I grew up the next county East of Pike Co and there are some monsters in the area. No better place to be than in the woods from late Oct through Nov!


----------



## Kroach

Almost to the hunting spot in Missouri. Nothing but hiking, scouting, and hunting for the next 7 days. Hopefully we can put it together.


----------



## wolfmann

Sat all day today finally on some deer. Saw 9 bucks all before 1pm a lot of next year shooters. There was one that got the heart rate up but I decided not to take him. There is some talk of ehd which makes sense since all of my mature bucks just disappeared. It seems like the older bucks are the ones it usually hits. I’m going to give it another week and if nothing new shows up I will either shoot a three and a half year old or make a trip to some land I was planning not to hunt this year. Probably will depend a lot on where we are sitting in the standings. Good luck to everyone hunting this week.


----------



## Gparis

Kinda slow in pike county, they seem to be in lockdown. Saw a 160” 10 point Sunday evening but was too far. All day sits so we’ll see. Good luck everybody!!


----------



## PMBRIGGS

Gparis said:


> Kinda slow in pike county, they seem to be in lockdown. Saw a 160” 10 point Sunday evening but was too far. All day sits so we’ll see. Good luck everybody!!


Good luck to you too. Hope you get a crack at him later this week!


----------



## wolfmann

Gparis said:


> Kinda slow in pike county, they seem to be in lockdown. Saw a 160” 10 point Sunday evening but was too far. All day sits so we’ll see. Good luck everybody!!


Good luck . With a week in the tree this time of year you will have a couple days with good action.


----------



## outdoorsman3

3rd place!! Nice work fellas! sorry I have been off here since my last doe, in fact I haven’t even hunted. I just closed on my very own 5.5 acre farm that butts up to a large tract of woods. I’ve been busy getting the house on it cleaned up and now I’m finally done and can start hunting again! I will be out hunting Friday morning for the first sit on my very own farm, I’m pretty darn excited. dont mean to get on my high horse but damn it feels good when hard work pays off to accomplish goals. there will be lots of work to enhance the property with wildlife habitat and food and many memories to make!

good luck to everyone out there hunting. Stay warm this weekend!


----------



## Daddymac

Congratulations on the house!
Nothing like the joys of home ownership.


----------



## Texrider1212

Congrats on the house. 
It’s a little warm today but I’m out all. Hopefully something walks by. Will also be out this weekend as well. Cold front moves in Friday. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## EyesOfDeath

I’m in the game now


----------



## buckbuster31

Congrats!!


----------



## EyesOfDeath

buckbuster31 said:


> Congrats!!


Thanks now only 9 more does and 2 bucks to tag out LOL


----------



## BOE_Hunter

Nice job Eyes. 

I’m hoping to get a couple of sits in this weekend in a new spot.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Daddymac

I checked the scoreboard and everything is accounted for with the exception of the doe EOD just posted, and it should make the next update.

I am really wanting to put some points on the board for our team by killing two doe, but...

















These guys are showing up in front of the cameras, and in many cases just a few minutes after dark, I hate to stick a doe and go rambling through the woods to recover her and upset the apple cart.
Our primitive weapon, that is not very primitive, is currently open for doe only but every year people kill bucks like this because "they just couldn't help themselves" it really pisses me off because this special season cuts into bow only by two weeks.
Gun season opens the Saturday before Thanksgiving and runs through the end of January, so I will be competing against that with a bow pretty soon, but that is my choice. If I can't do something with one of these guys soon and they dodge the bullets, my best chance will come again in January. 

Be safe, have fun, and good hunting to all.


----------



## buckbuster31

EyesOfDeath said:


> Thanks now only 9 more does and 2 bucks to tag out LOL


Holy smokes.. I’m tagged out and 1 and 1


----------



## EyesOfDeath

buckbuster31 said:


> Holy smokes.. I’m tagged out and 1 and 1


One of the reasons I love Georgia lol


----------



## EyesOfDeath

BOE_Hunter said:


> Nice job Eyes.
> 
> I’m hoping to get a couple of sits in this weekend in a new spot.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Thanks! Hope youre able to get to your new spot.


----------



## tkthehun

The 30 degree temperature drop got them going today. I was in the stand literally 5 minutes. Quartering away 7 yard shot.....He was cruising, and came out of nowhere. Now to keep it going with the bow during the next 10 days during missouri rifle season. I will get a measurement, he has to be over 50....stand by.
















Sent from my SM-S908U using Tapatalk


----------



## wolfmann

tkthehun said:


> The 30 degree temperature drop got them going today. I was in the stand literally 5 minutes. Quartering away 7 yard shot.....He was cruising, and came out of nowhere. Now to keep it going with the bow during the next 10 days during missouri rifle season. I will get a measurement, he has to be over 50....stand by.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my SM-S908U using Tapatalk


Congrats, make sure you get a picture of him with the bow in it. Otherwise it doesn't qualify for the scoring thread.


----------



## tkthehun

wolfmann said:


> Congrats, make sure you get a picture of him with the bow in it. Otherwise it doesn't qualify for the scoring thread.


I will once he is hung up. He expired halfway down a giant hillside. Just made sure he is down. Now the dragging. But it is what we live for. Dragging bucks!
Venom strikes again. The Exodus is the only broadhead for me. Quartering away, came out behind the left front leg. He went 50 yards!

Sent from my SM-S908U using Tapatalk


----------



## BOE_Hunter

Things didn’t work out today. We had some freezing rain last night so all my safety lines were frozen tight today. 
The kicker…I was in the driveway of my parents house and I look up and a giant 10 pointer is chasing a doe down the middle of the road!!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## EyesOfDeath

Question for the Team. I think I already know the answer. I don’t want to impeded on his spot , although it’s public land.
I’m in a hotel for a few days, this county allows bow hunting basically anywhere.
I walk out to my car this morning and see a guy in camo walking into the woods.
I walk to the end of the parking lot. Looking into the wooded area, and couldn’t spot him for a bit.
Turns out he has a stand a couple of feeders and cameras in the area near the hotel. Said he’s been hunting here for 7 years.
I wait for him to come out and we talk about about what’s he’s harvested. I asked him about an area near by where is saw a lot of deer signs, he says he hunts there too.

I just so happen to have my bow and my gear with me….would you hunt the land adjacent to the hotel?
I’m not going to, because it just feels wrong…but damn if I didn’t think about it. I’m here for a few more days.


----------



## wolfmann

EyesOfDeath said:


> Question for the Team. I think I already know the answer. I don’t want to impeded on his spot , although it’s public land.
> I’m in a hotel for a few days, this county allows bow hunting basically anywhere.
> I walk out to my car this morning and see a guy in camo walking into the woods.
> I walk to the end of the parking lot. Looking into the wooded area, and couldn’t spot him for a bit.
> Turns out he has a stand a couple of feeders and cameras in the area near the hotel. Said he’s been hunting here for 7 years.
> I wait for him to come out and we talk about about what’s he’s harvested. I asked him about an area near by where is saw a lot of deer signs, he says he hunts there too.
> 
> I just so happen to have my bow and my gear with me….would you hunt the land adjacent to the hotel?
> I’m not going to, because it just feels wrong…but damn if I didn’t think about it. I’m here for a few more days.


If it’s enough area that you won’t mess up what he’s got going on I would. It’s public land, I wouldn’t creep in on him though. I’d forsure not feel bad hunting the area you asked him about that you found on your own. I used to hunt all public land and would usually have around 14 stands up. There is no way I could expect someone to know where I would be.


----------



## outdoorsman3

Saw 9 does this morning and passed a dandy 9 pointer tonight. Probably about 130”. He came right into my decoy all swelled up. Was pretty awesome for day 2 on this place. Next buck might not be so lucky to get out of there!


----------



## wolfmann

My day didn’t go so great only positive is that I’m pretty sure it deflected so bad it only got muscle. Tracked him half a mile never bedded once and pretty scarce blood.


----------



## EyesOfDeath

wolfmann said:


> If it’s enough area that you won’t mess up what he’s got going on I would. It’s public land, I wouldn’t creep in on him though. I’d forsure not feel bad hunting the area you asked him about that you found on your own. I used to hunt all public land and would usually have around 14 stands up. There is no way I could expect someone to know where I would be.


It’s about five acres in the middle of a business district.


----------



## buckbuster31

wolfmann said:


> My day didn’t go so great only positive is that I’m pretty sure it deflected so bad it only got muscle. Tracked him half a mile never bedded once and pretty scarce blood.


I will be honest, with any penetration (and it likely had more than is showing) I’m not 100 percent sure how that deer wouldn’t be dead…


----------



## wolfmann

buckbuster31 said:


> I will be honest, with any penetration (and it likely had more than is showing) I’m not 100 percent sure how that deer wouldn’t be dead…


Should be with where the shot hit, but if you zoom in you can see the broad head at the top of the cut. Neighbor saw him chasing does this morning. No longer carrying an arrow. I’d that shot was going to kill him it would have done it fairly quickly since it would be lungs. There is a chance he does of infection.


----------



## wolfmann

Got us some more points. He’s not gonna score very high but once you send an arrow you can’t take it back. Called him from across the river and he looked older getting out of the water. I’ll measure him up and post him tonight.


----------



## buckbuster31

Awesome!!!


----------



## buckbuster31

We keep it up we got a real chance.


----------



## outdoorsman3

Awesome buck! I passed up a dandy at 15 yards last night, probably about 130. Hoping I don’t regret that later on! I’ll be back at it Wednesday evening when the wind is right, lots of season to go!


----------



## arrow179

Congrats to everyone who is on the board for the team and good luck to those who are still at it. Got this one one of my cameras the other day. Have no idea where he came from or who shot him. Deer are pretty amazing!


----------



## Kroach

Got back from my trip to Missouri yesterday. No service down their which was awesome in itself.
The trip was great but didn't have the complete outcome I was looking for. We scouted Sunday morning and hung a set for that evening. With only the morning scout and never being there before was surprised I was on deer that evening. A doe and shooter around 3, doe and spike at last light. 

The next morning I took my shot. After passing on some longer shots and two decent bucks one walked directly under my stand. I drew back and was waiting for him to turn broadside (hopefully the direction one of the other deer went). When the deer turned or what I thought turned I let it fly. Arrow went directly behind his shoulder where I was aiming. After replaying the shot in my head many times, I believe he just turned his head/neck and not body. My arrow was fairly clean and not a lot of blood at Impact but got on blood after waiting a couple hours. Tracked him for roughly 1000 yards with no recovery. Sat close to where I know he went the next two days hoping to hear crows or coyotes. 

The rest of the trip I saw several deer but was to apprehensive to let one fly. I struggled the rest of the trip wondering if the deer died or lived through it. I understand its part of hunting, but damn it sucks. I practice all year for that singular moment and rushed the shot in the moment. Lessons learned and ill get over it. 

Apologies for the long post, but don't have a lot of hunting buddies to vent to. 
Will be back out tomorrow morning back at home to try and fill a doe tag.


----------



## PMBRIGGS

Kroach said:


> Got back from my trip to Missouri yesterday. No service down their which was awesome in itself.
> The trip was great but didn't have the complete outcome I was looking for. We scouted Sunday morning and hung a set for that evening. With only the morning scout and never being there before was surprised I was on deer that evening. A doe and shooter around 3, doe and spike at last light.
> 
> The next morning I took my shot. After passing on some longer shots and two decent bucks one walked directly under my stand. I drew back and was waiting for him to turn broadside (hopefully the direction one of the other deer went). When the deer turned or what I thought turned I let it fly. Arrow went directly behind his shoulder where I was aiming. After replaying the shot in my head many times, I believe he just turned his head/neck and not body. My arrow was fairly clean and not a lot of blood at Impact but got on blood after waiting a couple hours. Tracked him for roughly 1000 yards with no recovery. Sat close to where I know he went the next two days hoping to hear crows or coyotes.
> 
> The rest of the trip I saw several deer but was to apprehensive to let one fly. I struggled the rest of the trip wondering if the deer died or lived through it. I understand its part of hunting, but damn it sucks. I practice all year for that singular moment and rushed the shot in the moment. Lessons learned and ill get over it.
> 
> Apologies for the long post, but don't have a lot of hunting buddies to vent to.
> Will be back out tomorrow morning back at home to try and fill a doe tag.


All good man. Vent away. My dad went through that last weekend and to a small extent so did I by helping track. Found his deer yesterday while out scouting 85 yds from last blood. Just missed seeing him last weekend cause I walked within 20 yds of him. It sucks and there is not one single thing that makes us feel any better about the situation. I still think of the deer I've shot and not recovered. Small consolation is that they never truly go waste.


----------



## Gparis

Well, Illinois was a bust. Hunted all day everyday. Saw a good buck the first evening and nothing after that. We’ll get a good buck during the rut on my place.


----------



## arrow179

Gparis said:


> Well, Illinois was a bust. Hunted all day everyday. Saw a good buck the first evening and nothing after that. We’ll get a good buck during the rut on my place.


Pike Co? We’re you hunting with an outfitter?


----------



## Gparis

arrow179 said:


> Pike Co? We’re you hunting with an outfitter?


Yeah, not a very good one.


----------



## PMBRIGGS

Gparis said:


> Yeah, not a very good one.


That sucks man. Hope your hunting at home is better.


----------



## arrow179

Gparis said:


> Yeah, not a very good one.


I sent you a pm


----------



## wolfmann

Got him posted on the scoring thread. 139 1/4.


----------



## EyesOfDeath

wolfmann said:


> Got him posted on the scoring thread. 139 1/4.


Nice!!


----------



## buckbuster31

tkthehun said:


> The 30 degree temperature drop got them going today. I was in the stand literally 5 minutes. Quartering away 7 yard shot.....He was cruising, and came out of nowhere. Now to keep it going with the bow during the next 10 days during missouri rifle season. I will get a measurement, he has to be over 50....stand by.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my SM-S908U using Tapatalk


Did you get him posted? What did he score?


----------



## wolfmann

Has anyone heard anything from Maximus?


----------



## buckbuster31

wolfmann said:


> Has anyone heard anything from Maximus?


Yes I have been talking to him pretty regularly. He passed a great 4.5 year old last night that there is zero chance I could have passed. His target buck is a giant but he just broke both brow tines. He’s hunting hard and asked me to upload his kill if he connects. He’s locked out of his account and said he’s having zero luck with getting back in.


----------



## Gparis

The week before I went Illinois my son and I were hunting on our lease. I shot a doe , watcher her fall, took my bow and took a pic with her and sent to my some. I told we would meet up front and get the ranger and get her after dark. We met up and left our bows there wheeler we met as to not get blood on our equipment. Pulled up to where the doe was and she was gone. I got and walked a few feet with a spotlight and a black Bear charged us popping his jaws and woofing at us. I stood my ground and was hollering at him to leave, he wouldn’t. The only weapon I had was a pocket knife. We chose the better part of valor and decided to come back the next morning with a lil backup. The next morning the deer was destroyed and the bear was nowhere around. Our bear numbers has gotten out of hand thanks to the La dept of wildlife and fisheries. Guess if they want fix the bear 🐻 problem, I will.


----------



## buckbuster31

Gparis said:


> The week before I went Illinois my son and I were hunting on our lease. I shot a doe , watcher her fall, took my bow and took a pic with her and sent to my some. I told we would meet up front and get the ranger and get her after dark. We met up and left our bows there wheeler we met as to not get blood on our equipment. Pulled up to where the doe was and she was gone. I got and walked a few feet with a spotlight and a black Bear charged us popping his jaws and woofing at us. I stood my ground and was hollering at him to leave, he wouldn’t. The only weapon I had was a pocket knife. We chose the better part of valor and decided to come back the next morning with a lil backup. The next morning the deer was destroyed and the bear was nowhere around. Our bear numbers has gotten out of hand thanks to the La dept of wildlife and fisheries. Guess if they want fix the bear 🐻 problem, I will.


Dang! Sorry to hear that! Post the pic on here! hopefully you all have a bear season


----------



## outdoorsman3

I’ve been hard at it, hoping to have another one charge in on the decoy!!


----------



## wolfmann

Gparis said:


> The week before I went Illinois my son and I were hunting on our lease. I shot a doe , watcher her fall, took my bow and took a pic with her and sent to my some. I told we would meet up front and get the ranger and get her after dark. We met up and left our bows there wheeler we met as to not get blood on our equipment. Pulled up to where the doe was and she was gone. I got and walked a few feet with a spotlight and a black Bear charged us popping his jaws and woofing at us. I stood my ground and was hollering at him to leave, he wouldn’t. The only weapon I had was a pocket knife. We chose the better part of valor and decided to come back the next morning with a lil backup. The next morning the deer was destroyed and the bear was nowhere around. Our bear numbers has gotten out of hand thanks to the La dept of wildlife and fisheries. Guess if they want fix the bear 🐻 problem, I will.


Holy moly, time to start carrying a side arm. Preferably one that packs a wallop.


----------



## Gparis

wolfmann said:


> Holy moly, time to start carrying a side arm. Preferably one that packs a wallop.


That was the first time all year that I didn’t have one, it won’t happen again.


----------



## Gparis

buckbuster31 said:


> Dang! Sorry to hear that! Post the pic on here! hopefully you all have a bear season


Unfortunately no.


----------



## Daddymac

Well, get out your crying towel, this is a sad story.
Finally got a shot on a doe Friday and blew it, hit her with what I thought was a heart shot, so she obviously has two hearts and I missed the second one. A little low tight behind the front shoulder, good bright red blood on the arrow, slow for about 50 yards then a blood trail anyone could follow, after about 150 yards of that, nothing, it just ended. Between Friday night and Saturday morning I invested about four hours, the blood just stops and nothing on a grid search, the ability of these animals to keep going never ceases to amaze me.

In lighter news, I had a close encounter with this guy Saturday afternoon, about 25 yards away, but, some brush between us and he walked exactly the way I did not need him to walk so no shot opportunity, at least I got a daylight in person sighting. The down side is our gun season opened Saturday and other people that have pictures of him will hunt him like a bounty is on his head, typically they will disappear until the end of December first of January when the girls get them moving.


----------



## wolfmann

Daddymac said:


> Well, get out your crying towel, this is a sad story.
> Finally got a shot on a doe Friday and blew it, hit her with what I thought was a heart shot, so she obviously has two hearts and I missed the second one. A little low tight behind the front shoulder, good bright red blood on the arrow, slow for about 50 yards then a blood trail anyone could follow, after about 150 yards of that, nothing, it just ended. Between Friday night and Saturday morning I invested about four hours, the blood just stops and nothing on a grid search, the ability of these animals to keep going never ceases to amaze me.
> 
> In lighter news, I had a close encounter with this guy Saturday afternoon, about 25 yards away, but, some brush between us and he walked exactly the way I did not need him to walk so no shot opportunity, at least I got a daylight in person sighting. The down side is our gun season opened Saturday and other people that have pictures of him will hunt him like a bounty is on his head, typically they will disappear until the end of December first of January when the girls get them moving.
> 
> View attachment 7740939


That’s to bad, I feel your pain.


----------



## Kroach

Rough man and I definitely feel your pain. Hope the rest of your season goes good.


----------



## Daddymac

Finally put 50 on the board for the team!!!








Entrance







Exit

That second photo is deceiving because the way she is laying, but the exit is higher than the entrance!
I am 22 feet hight and she was 20 yards away, she dropped and leaned away from the shot so quickly instead of a perfect shot I had a marginal hit, but managed to locate and recover.


----------



## EyesOfDeath

Daddymac said:


> Finally put 50 on the board for the team!!!
> 
> View attachment 7742403
> Entrance
> View attachment 7742410
> Exit
> 
> That second photo is deceiving because the way she is laying, but the exit is higher than the entrance!
> I am 22 feet hight and she was 20 yards away, she dropped and leaned away from the shot so quickly instead of a perfect shot I had a marginal hit, but managed to locate and recover.


Congrats!


----------



## Kroach

Put another 50 on the board tonight.


----------



## Daddymac

Dang Kroach, if you are down to one arrow I will see what I can scrape up for ya, I'm sure I have a few dozen around somewhere.


----------



## Kroach

Field dressed at 115. My second biggest doe I've shot. Got a pretty full freezer now. Have Monday and Tuesday to hunt left. Can shoot a buck so might be able to help the score a little more. After that my season is over...


----------



## outdoorsman3

Buck down today! I definitely have some regrets for not shooting that buck a couple Saturdays ago, and I’m just need some extra time to get done some important things in life that I’ve been putting off because I couldn’t stay out of the blind!

So this 3.5 year old 8 came in this morning 15 yards and I just decided to take him. It’s a good cull buck and will eat good regardless. Glad I could help the team with some points This year!


----------



## Kroach

Daddymac said:


> Dang Kroach, if you are down to one arrow I will see what I can scrape up for ya, I'm sure I have a few dozen around somewhere.


Thanks for the offer. I only brought three tonight. Lost two on this hunt... still have a couple dozen at the house.
First one passed through watched her go down and waited about 45 minutes. When I walked up shot was a little farther back than I thought and she was still clinging on. I put a second one in her. The ground was so soft that my arrow passed through her and completely buried. I tried digging where I thought the trajectory would of put it but no luck. Couldn't find the first arrow either. I'll head back up and try and find them today though...


----------



## buckbuster31

That should put us in 2nd. Need a couple more bucks and a lot of doe. Maybe maxemus will connect


----------



## Texrider1212

Sorry y’all, I’ve been out as much as I can but haven’t been able to see much. The couple times I’ve seen some, they wouldn’t come in range.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Daddymac

Happy Thanksgiving everyone, hope you all have a great day!

Had a good hunt yesterday afternoon, after alllll of my honey dos, I did not get a shot but had several deer in the area, it was fun.


----------



## Gparis

Guys, I’m looking to gift a LH Mathews Triax to someone in need. Thought I would try the team first before posting on the site. Let me know if you know someone who fits. 
Thanks. Greg


----------



## Daddymac

Gparis said:


> Guys, I’m looking to gift a LH Mathews Triax to someone in need. Thought I would try the team first before posting on the site. Let me know if you know someone who fits.
> Thanks. Greg


That is an awesome offer and it is outstanding to give back to the community.


----------



## buckbuster31

Gparis said:


> Guys, I’m looking to gift a LH Mathews Triax to someone in need. Thought I would try the team first before posting on the site. Let me know if you know someone who fits.
> Thanks. Greg


Awesome gesture! Hopefully you find one! My son is a lefty but he’s only 5!!


----------



## outdoorsman3

Gparis said:


> Guys, I’m looking to gift a LH Mathews Triax to someone in need. Thought I would try the team first before posting on the site. Let me know if you know someone who fits.
> Thanks. Greg


that’s very generous of you! I am curious what the specs are? My girlfriend (who I am currently in the blind with trying to get her on her first deer) is interested in getting into archery and she is a lefty. The specs on the triax look like it would make an awesome women’s bow


----------



## Gparis

outdoorsman3 said:


> that’s very generous of you! I am curious what the specs are? My girlfriend (who I am currently in the blind with trying to get her on her first deer) is interested in getting into archery and she is a lefty. The specs on the triax look like it would make an awesome women’s bow


It’s 28” & 70lbs but will crank back close to 50


----------



## Gparis

I found a nice young man for the bow, thanks y’all.


----------



## outdoorsman3

She got one!! Couldn’t believe it, it walked out right at last light as we were leaving the blind and she laid the hammer on it, ran 100 yards and piled up


----------



## wolfmann

Scores were updated this morning it looks like we are in 3rd. We are only a couple points out of 2nd but need over 300 to take the lead. Its been a pretty solid run so far. My archery buck tag is filled and I already have a doe posted so I won't be able to contribute anymore to the team. How many of you guys are still bow hunting?


----------



## EyesOfDeath

wolfmann said:


> Scores were updated this morning it looks like we are in 3rd. We are only a couple points out of 2nd but need over 300 to take the lead. Its been a pretty solid run so far. My archery buck tag is filled and I already have a doe posted so I won't be able to contribute anymore to the team. How many of you guys are still bow hunting?


I’m still bow hunting. I have 9 does and 2 bucks left before I tag out.

in all honesty, I’ve never measured a buck. Nor have I harvested anything larger than a six pointer lol


----------



## PMBRIGGS

I'm still bow hunting. I still have a buck tag and 2 doe tags so I'll be able to contribute at least 50 more points hopefully.


----------



## Gparis

wolfmann said:


> Scores were updated this morning it looks like we are in 3rd. We are only a couple points out of 2nd but need over 300 to take the lead. Its been a pretty solid run so far. My archery buck tag is filled and I already have a doe posted so I won't be able to contribute anymore to the team. How many of you guys are still bow hunting?


I am. My rut doesn’t start til around Christmas.


----------



## Daddymac

wolfmann said:


> Scores were updated this morning it looks like we are in 3rd. We are only a couple points out of 2nd but need over 300 to take the lead. Its been a pretty solid run so far. My archery buck tag is filled and I already have a doe posted so I won't be able to contribute anymore to the team. How many of you guys are still bow hunting?


Hunting until the end of January for me and like Gparis our best hunting will be starting in about three weeks, I am going to try a post up a second doe before the bucks start going crazy.


----------



## Texrider1212

I’m still bow hunting( that’s all I use) just haven’t had much luck yet. Hope things pick up soon. Have until mid Jan to get at least 2 doe. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Gparis

Daddymac said:


> Hunting until the end of January for me and like Gparis our best hunting will be starting in about three weeks, I am going to try a post up a second doe before the bucks start going crazy.


I think I’ll do the same. I didn’t realize you could take one off and add a buck.


----------



## Daddymac

Gparis said:


> I think I’ll do the same. I didn’t realize you could take one off and add a buck.


Yes, you can post two does then remove one and add a buck, you can also remove a buck and post a larger buck.


----------



## buckbuster31

I posted my buck, but I will shoot a doe in the next week or so


----------



## Kroach

Well, the state park hunt was pretty much a bust. 
Sunrise was at 0745. People started getting out and moving around 0800 and leaving at 0900.

I set up the afternoon and watched a dozen deer or so in the adjoining property eating for a couple hours.

Talked to a DNR officer who was pretty cool. We agreed we wished there was a way to vet the people who got drawn but couldn't think of how it could be done.

My season is over now but am pretty happy with how it went. Learned a ton and getting better at seeing deer each sit. Can't wait to keep learning and getting back in the woods next year. Goodluck to everyone left still in the stands.


----------



## Gparis

Finally getting some pics of pre rut daylight action. This morning while I’m at work. 😂


----------



## Daddymac

I just checked the scoring thread and it looks like everything is accounted for so our score should be accurate, but it never hurts to double-check.
If you have posted a deer for the team, check the team score sheet in the scoring update thread and scroll down to find the latest update, if your score is not accurate please PM me with details.


----------



## Texrider1212

I’m still trying. Had six deer this morning all out of range. The one buck the came by was a small 4 from what I could see. Reset and will be in the tree for most of the day. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Gparis

Texrider1212 said:


> I’m still trying. Had six deer this morning all out of range. The one buck the came by was a small 4 from what I could see. Reset and will be in the tree for most of the day.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Yeah, me too. I’ll have 2 weeks off during Christmas, which is our peak rut. Time to do some catching up!!


----------



## .BuckHunt.

Finally was able connect on one. -5° that morning. Decided I was going to shoot anything that wasn't a fawn. Had him broadside at 29. He dropped at the shot so I figured I spined him. Turns out he took the arrow in the c2 right behind the head. I had a lighted nock on and it looked like I might have clipped a twig, and I think he must have swung his head just at the same time.
Either way he is in the freezer now!


----------



## BOE_Hunter

Nice job guys.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Kroach

Nice. Thats a cold sit man. Way to tough it out.


----------



## Daddymac

Working three days next week and four days the week after and thats it for me forever. 
What a strange coincidence that my retirement date is the same time the best hunting starts to roll around here.


----------



## Gparis

Two more steps and he was mine. Turned around and left with no shot, amazing how they know.


----------



## Kroach

Daddymac said:


> Working three days next week and four days the week after and thats it for me forever.
> What a strange coincidence that my retirement date is the same time the best hunting starts to roll around here.


Congrats on retirement. Can't wait until I make that post. Worst case I'm down to 18.5 years. Lol


----------



## outdoorsman3

Awesome buck! That is enough to get us comfortably into second place! Let’s win this thing!!


----------



## Daddymac

Kroach said:


> Congrats on retirement. Can't wait until I make that post. Worst case I'm down to 18.5 years. Lol


Thanks, I'm getting out a little early I am only 60 so you may be able to shave some time off of that number.


----------



## Kroach

Daddymac said:


> Thanks, I'm getting out a little early I am only 60 so you may be able to shave some time off of that number.


I've been pretty fortunate and listened to some of the old timers about some financial decisions. My date puts me at 55. Not sure if ill retire then but believe I will have that option.


----------



## Texrider1212

Was out this morning. Saw more hunters than animal. Oh the joys of the public land life. Haha. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Maxemus

Was having all kinds of issues getting in but finally did it. Season has been very disappointing to say the least. The buck I’ve been chasing since last year broke both brows. Then I redirected to two other bucks. One being a mid to high 50’s and had him in front of me but as I’m getting ready to draw he decided to move into the woods. Haven’t seen him since. Then I set up on another stud 5 year old. Saw him at 100 yards but the next day the neighbor kills him during the last day of gun season. He ended up going 183. Super frustrating but what can you do. Will head back to the farm in early January and hunt tilll the end. Best of luck to all of you 
Ernie


----------



## Daddymac

Maxemus said:


> Was having all kinds of issues getting in but finally did it. Season has been very disappointing to say the least. The buck I’ve been chasing since last year broke both brows. Then I redirected to two other bucks. One being a mid to high 50’s and had him in front of me but as I’m getting ready to draw he decided to move into the woods. Haven’t seen him since. Then I set up on another stud 5 year old. Saw him at 100 yards but the next day the neighbor kills him during the last day of gun season. He ended up going 183. Super frustrating but what can you do. Will head back to the farm in early January and hunt tilll the end. Best of luck to all of you
> Ernie


Glad you are finally able to log in and hate your season is not what you had hoped, just having the opportunity to hunt deer of that caliber would be a welcome change for me. Two of the three deer I am hunting are in a location that the road got magically repaired last week so the logging equipment will follow soon.


----------



## Daddymac

Just a quick update on me.
The lead-up to retirement has been pretty busy, to say the least, officially 2 days 5 hours, and 40 minutes to go.
I have not been hunting in over a week and it looks like the 27th will be my first chance to get back at it, but, I should have plenty of time at that point. Our season is open until January 31st and our best hunting starts around Christmas.

How many team members are still hunting and when do your seasons end? We are currently in second place, I will add another doe for sure and replace her with a buck if I'm lucky.

Merry Christmas to you all, and good hunting.
Stephen


----------



## Gparis

Daddymac said:


> Just a quick update on me.
> The lead-up to retirement has been pretty busy, to say the least, officially 2 days 5 hours, and 40 minutes to go.
> I have not been hunting in over a week and it looks like the 27th will be my first chance to get back at it, but, I should have plenty of time at that point. Our season is open until January 31st and our best hunting starts around Christmas.
> 
> How many team members are still hunting and when do your seasons end? We are currently in second place, I will add another doe for sure and replace her with a buck if I'm lucky.
> 
> Merry Christmas to you all, and good hunting.
> Stephen


Still at it until January 31st. Our best is yet to come.


----------



## wolfmann

Good luck guys. Late muzzle loader season opened here on Monday. I don't plan to pull the trigger on anything that isn't going to be well into the 150's. The neighbor saw the first buck I shot 10 days after I shot him, and I had him on trail cam 4 days after I shot him. Infection must have got him because I got a call from the neighbor that he found him while looking for a gun hunters deer. I got a salvage tag, but since he was only a inch bigger than the one I registered I decided not to post it on here. I did take a picture with part of him and my bow just incase we come up one inch short. Coyotes made a mess of him.


----------



## PMBRIGGS

Season here is open until February 28th but I'm usually done by the end of January. I can still shoot 3 deer so I'm hoping to find a buck but the first chubby doe that walks by is getting stuck


----------



## BOE_Hunter

Last scoring thread has us in 2nd. Sounds like a few guys are still at it so we have a chance!!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Texrider1212

Still at it. Season end Jan 2 with late season until Jan 15. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## arrow179

Our season officially ends Feb 5th in Ohio but only 1 buck allowed per year. I’ve been on doe patrol since Oct 19th. Late season is good for that with about 2 acres of standing beans I left in a secluded soybean field on the back of my farm. They also are hitting the picked cornfields but it’ll be the beans when there’s heavy snow on. I’m maxed out on points for the team but love shooting those old mature does!


----------



## Gparis

Going on after this one this evening. Southern boy ain’t used to this cold 😂. He daylighted this morning. Hopefully he’ll do the same this evening. Wish me luck!!


----------



## Kroach

Good luck tonight. Glad I don't have to go out today. Windchill earlier was -33F


----------



## Gparis

Kroach said:


> Good luck tonight. Glad I don't have to go out today. Windchill earlier was -33F


We were -6 with the windchill this morning. Showing 23 feels like 10 now.


----------



## PMBRIGGS

Gparis said:


> Going on after this one this evening. Southern boy ain’t used to this cold 😂. He daylighted this morning. Hopefully he’ll do the same this evening. Wish me luck!!


Good luck and layer up! Stay warm out there and stick him!


----------



## wolfmann

Looks like a nice mature buck. Good luck. -48 windchill here today.


----------



## arrow179

I’m in S Florida now and actual air temp today was 89F. 😎😆


----------



## Gparis

Well, my son was the lucky one this afternoon, he got the Tight 10. I saw a few smaller bucks and does. He opted for the 7 mag this evening while dad had the ole V3X 29.


----------



## wolfmann

arrow179 said:


> I’m in S Florida now and actual air temp today was 89F. 😎😆


Where in south Florida? I’m gonna be in Naples in March and looking for recommendations on a good fishing guide.


----------



## arrow179

wolfmann said:


> Where in south Florida? I’m gonna be in Naples in March and looking for recommendations on a good fishing guide.


Palm Beach County. About halfway between West Palm & Lake Okeechobe. Sorry no help on the fishing guide.


----------



## buckbuster31

My dad shot a really great one in the cold and snow


----------



## Gparis

How many points are we out of first place?


----------



## wolfmann

Gparis said:


> How many points are we out of first place?


260


----------



## PMBRIGGS

Looks like a really close contest this year.


----------



## Gparis

PMBRIGGS said:


> Looks like a really close contest this year.


Yeah, if Daddymac will go on and shoot that 200 incher he’s been holding back on and I shoot one of my 120’s we’ll take the lead. 😂


----------



## PMBRIGGS

Gparis said:


> Yeah, if Daddymac will go on and shoot that 200 incher he’s been holding back on and I shoot one of my 120’s we’ll take the lead. 😂


Well quit screwin around guys and get it done.


----------



## Daddymac

Gparis said:


> Yeah, if Daddymac will go on and shoot that 200 incher he’s been holding back on and I shoot one of my 120’s we’ll take the lead. 😂


The problem with this plan is that I would have to kill two bucks to get anywhere close to 200".
I am going to the office this morning to do some retirement paperwork, turn in my truck and credit card, then I am hitting the woods.


----------



## buckbuster31

I can shoot a doe at any time if we get close to the lead


----------



## arrow179

buckbuster31 said:


> I can shoot a doe at any time if we get close to the lead


There’s no time like the present to take care of business! I used to say I could kill a doe whenever and then something always happens!! Let’s see another 50 pts on the board…


----------



## tkthehun

Daddymac said:


> The problem with this plan is that I would have to kill two bucks to get anywhere close to 200".
> I am going to the office this morning to do some retirement paperwork, turn in my truck and credit card, then I am hitting the woods.


Congrats Daddymac. Retirement is a thing that might not even be a choice when I turn 67 in 25 years....go get 'em.

Sent from my SM-S908U using Tapatalk


----------



## Daddymac

tkthehun said:


> Congrats Daddymac. Retirement is a thing that might not even be a choice when I turn 67 in 25 years....go get 'em.
> 
> Sent from my SM-S908U using Tapatalk


I have a very unique opportunity to retire at 60, without going into all the details I will say this, I have been blessed so greatly my entire life that I have trouble comprehending it myself.

Thanks for the well wishes.


----------



## Gparis

I’m back at em. I saw a 140 incher yesterday, just a bit to far. Probably gonna shoot a doe if one comes in early to get a little extra meat and 50 more points. It’s hot here but the bucks are still rutting.


----------



## Gparis

Not the one I’m after but he was on the hit list. If you look you can see my safety line on the tree behind the arrow, he was close!!


----------



## arrow179

Nice work!! You can always replace him with a bigger one!! Looks tasty… LOL


----------



## Gparis

arrow179 said:


> Nice work!! You can always replace him with a bigger one!! Looks tasty… LOL


That’s the plan hopefully. He was 3 yr old with a junk rack and no brows. He was bullying 2 of my 2 year old 8 points around that are really nice.


----------

